# Minor races 2021...**SPOILERS**



## rich p (1 Jan 2021)

Errrrmmmm,

...watch this space!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jan 2021)

How exciting......


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2021)

I cant handle the pressure......


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2021)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/calendar/upcoming-races


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Jan 2021)

No rest for the crossers. Hexia Cross from Gulleghem today.

Vas took the women's race, although Brand, Alvarado and Betsema all sat it out.

MvdP and Pidcock going in the men's. No WvA today.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jan 2021)

Yea I know it's not exactly minor racing,but I can't get into cyclo cross ☹️
There's certainly no pressure on MVDP...I mean there are other riders out there...

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1345452734712053760?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I know it's not exactly minor racing,but I can't get into cyclo cross ☹



Fair enough. Its maybe a bit like 6 day racing: you need to go to one to experience the atmosphere (not this season though!)


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Fair enough. Its maybe a bit like 6 day racing: you need to go to one to experience the atmosphere (not this season though!)


Masterclass from MVDP today so far. C'mon Tom


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Jan 2021)

World Cup CX from Hulst today.

The awful Betsema won the women's race. Brand and Alvarado rounding out the podium.

Marianne Vos racing for Jumbo-Visma for the first time.

MvdP crushing it in the the mens. Pidcock and WvA in a shoot out for 2nd.


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> World Cup CX from Hulst today.
> 
> The awful Betsema won the women's race. Brand and Alvarado rounding out the podium.
> 
> ...


What's the issue with Betsema, b&b? I don't follow the women so much.


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> What's the issue with Betsema, b&b? I don't follow the women so much.



Steroid doping. She tested positive in two different races in 2019, but ultimately received a very short retroactive ban, so didn't miss any racing and was immediately rehired by her team. Usual tainted supplement excuses, although I think things got changed after Contador, so that for cases contaminated products cases, UCI rules allow for variable punishment "_depending on the Rider’s degree of Fault_" (10.5.1.2).


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2021)

New kid on the block ? 

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1346350732879024128?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> New kid on the block ?



Thought this was going to be about WvA becoming a father!


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> New kid on the block ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1346350732879024128?s=19




Aru apparently looking for a ride at the CX world champs at the end of the month.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Aru apparently looking for a ride at the CX world champs at the end of the month.


So is @rich p .....I think 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> So is @rich p .....I think 😁



Only if the money's right!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jan 2021)

Even for a non believer like me sounds good.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1347196530588061698?s=19


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2021)

Not unexpectedly, perhaps, The Tour of San Juan is off

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2021-vuelta-a-san-juan-cancelled-due-to-coronavirus-pandemic/


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jan 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1352841127271882752?s=19

Well it's the nearest were going to get to the tour down under...in future years Porte will have a statue on top of Willunga Hill,riders will be able to touch it for good luck.😁


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2021)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/classica-comunitat-valenciana-1969-2021/elite-men/results/
Manzin wins the first minor one. At least it happened


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/classica-comunitat-valenciana-1969-2021/elite-men/results/
> Manzin wins the first minor one. At least it happened


Fingers crossed for the rest of the season


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Jan 2021)

World Champs CX this weekend.

Women's race underway.

Looking like a Brand vs Betsema shoot out right now. I missed the start so not sure what happened to Alvarado.


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Jan 2021)

Brand wins! A predictable all Dutch podium shut out. Evie Richards in 7th.


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> World Champs CX this weekend.
> 
> Women's race underway.
> 
> Looking like a Brand vs Betsema shoot out right now. I missed the start so not sure what happened to Alvarado.



Turns out Alvarado and Cant crashed at the first corner.


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2021)

Men’s elite has started, tide is in Ostend so conditions are interesting . First lap and WVA and MVP already gapping the rest. Pidcick a distance back in tenth or so, sand is not his thing


----------



## MasterDabber (31 Jan 2021)

Not looking much like a WORLD championship at the moment.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2021)

Shame WVA had the puncture which might have made it a 2 horse race


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2021)

Some French geezer I've never heard of won the Marselleise...

...next!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> Some French geezer I've never heard of won the Marselleise...
> 
> ...next!


He did well to win in a sprint !


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2021)

Jake Stewart is doing well in his first full pro year at FDJ as Tim Wellens takes the stage

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/etoile-de-besseges/2021/stage-3-gc


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> Jake Stewart is doing well in his first full pro year at FDJ as Tim Wellens takes the stage
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/etoile-de-besseges/2021/stage-3-gc


Bit of a write up.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/stewart-relishing-groupama-fdj-leadership-role-at-besseges/


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2021)

Did someobody forget to tell Ganna the TT is tommorow ! Got to fancy him for one of the classics.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1358072754692648962?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Feb 2021)

Here's the moment... love the riders behind all thinking WTF 😁

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1358085746415050753?s=19


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Here's the moment... love the riders behind all thinking WTF 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1358085746415050753?s=19



Amazing... Bit like Merkcx use to power away from other riders . 
You wouldn't want to tow him in a small grouo to anywhere near the finish


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Feb 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but Tom Pidcock posted a run on his IG feed today. 13:25 for 5km. Rather swift!


----------



## Big John (7 Feb 2021)

That speed is up there with Brendan Foster in his hay day. That is quick!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Feb 2021)

As expected Ganna took the final stage TT...baring a mishap can anybody touch him.Overall Wellens takes it and a decent second place for Kwiato.Jake Stewart with a impressive fourth place.


----------



## lyn1 (7 Feb 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this, but Tom Pidcock posted a run on his IG feed today. 13:25 for 5km. Rather swift!


Exceedingly quick. It is shown as 5.05k so quicker than Steve Cram ever ran 5k in his life and faster than anyone ran 5k in UK last year ...and in a pair of baggy shorts and an ill fitting waterproof jacket! Naturally among the comments there are many reservations about faulty recording, mainly downhill, and insufficient leg speed on accompanying video clip. etc. Others suggesting its quite normal and that plenty of people run that fast when trying to get through Gipton.


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2021)

Ballerini wins the first Provence stage wearing a tutu...

...The UCI have now pledged to outlaw tutus from the peloton.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> Ballerini wins the first Provence stage wearing a tutu...
> 
> ...The UCI have now pledged to outlaw tutus from the peloton.


Watched the finish when in from work.Demare went to early...into a headwind aswell.Still beat the rest by a good distance.Minor hiccup ?


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2021)

where did you watch it ??


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2021)

roadrash said:


> where did you watch it ??


Sorry Gaz,watched it on the GCN app thingy.Bit the bullet and splashed out 19.99.


----------



## andrew_s (11 Feb 2021)

lyn1 said:


> Exceedingly quick. It is shown as 5.05k so quicker than Steve Cram ever ran 5k in his life and faster than anyone ran 5k in UK last year ...and in a pair of baggy shorts and an ill fitting waterproof jacket! Naturally among the comments there are many reservations about faulty recording, mainly downhill, and insufficient leg speed on accompanying video clip. etc. Others suggesting its quite normal and that plenty of people run that fast when trying to get through Gipton.


Going by his Strava activity (https://www.strava.com/activities/4748319774), the distances are out by 15% or so
(5.8 km rather than 5.05 km for the 5 laps of the triangle round St Nicholas school, and 7.7 km rather than 6.6 for the whole track).

15% on the time gives a rather less impressive 15:25

It comes down to whether the claim is based on the track, or whether he timed the 5 laps with a stopwatch, as being a known distance.


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2021)

And Dame Margot Fonteyn wins stage 2 in Provence.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> And Dame Margot Fonteyn wins stage 2 in Provence.


He's got some power in the sprints ! Looked relaxed


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2021)

I've just watched the Ventoux stage. Looked chilly (Zero degrees at Chalet Reynard) but a promising win for Sosa and a one two with Bernal outsprinting Alaphillipe for 2nd.
Nice to see a mountain stage.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry Gaz,watched it on the GCN app thingy.Bit the bullet and splashed out 19.99.


i just subscribed to it, beats waiting to be allowed to watch tv inbetween the soaps and the kids commandeering tv for you tube


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2021)

Bauhaus unexpectedly takes the stage sprint.
Demare looking well off the pace.
In other news, Bouhanni got cross with Ballerini


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2021)

Only watched late last night,win shop open for Bahrain which is a bonus.Wout Pouls looks in good form from the last couple of stages.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2021)

Sagan out for first few races.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1361423900765278210?s=19


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2021)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2021)

Almost forgot about Adam Yates...this sunday.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1362106436529098752?s=19


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2021)

somehow i think this may be a mistake by cycling weekly...

The start list for the inaugural UAE Tour features some big names, including Team Ineos’s Chris Froome. 

seen here... UAE Tour 2020 live TV guide - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2021)

Classy win for Woods at the Tour des Alps today,took the stage win and the leaders jersey off Mollema who finished in second place.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2021)

Link to UAE for anyone that wants to watch live bikes,sand and can tolerate commentary in arabic ? Not exactly Carlton Kirby but it'll do 😁
https://www.dubaisports.ae/content/dubaisports/livestreaming/channel-1.html


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2021)

Quite enjoyed that 1sr stage of the UAE..I've missed cycling obviously ! 
Boom Van Der Poel takes it ! 

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1363464254360272903?s=19


----------



## BalkanExpress (21 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Quite enjoyed that 1sr stage of the UAE..I've missed cycling obviously !
> Boom Van Der Poel takes it !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1363464254360272903?s=19




I only caught the last few KM but it looked like the usual early season showing for “bad quickstep.” Five riders in the final group and they managed not to get the win. Give it a couple of weeks and they will be killing those types of situation.


----------



## Domus (21 Feb 2021)

Just caught up with the Tour of the Alps stage 3, after watching UAE live. Cracking finish.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Feb 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> I only caught the last few KM but it looked like the usual early season showing for “bad quickstep.” Five riders in the final group and they managed not to get the win. Give it a couple of weeks and they will be killing those types of situation.


You've got to love echelons ! 

View: https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/status/1363544830408880130?s=19


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Not exactly Carlton Kirby but it'll do


I thought maybe he'd been pensioned off!
Jose Been was good, Matt Stephens and Dan Lloyd too.
Alpecin and MVDP out of the Tour of the Sand Dunes


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> I thought maybe he'd been pensioned off!
> Jose Been was good, Matt Stephens and Dan Lloyd too.
> Alpecin and MVDP out of the Tour of the Sand Dunes


He's playing.....missed it today Rich.Any good ?


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> He's playing.....missed it today Rich.Any good ?


TT Adam and guess who, Ganna!!!!, won it


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> TT Adam and guess who, Ganna!!!!, won it


I'm shocked....who'd have thought it 🙄


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2021)

would love to know what caused Antonio Tiberi to crash at the finish line , couldnt see any reason for it


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2021)

roadrash said:


> would love to know what caused Antonio Tiberi to crash at the finish line , couldnt see any reason for it


He's out anyway,nasty gash to his knee requiring stitches and plenty of missing skin ! Looked like his arm slipped of pads or something failed on the front end of the bike ?


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2021)

roadrash said:


> would love to know what caused Antonio Tiberi to crash at the finish line , couldnt see any reason for it


So would his team. They were as mystified. https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/antonio-tiberi-out-of-uae-tour-as-team-investigate-bizarre-crash/


----------



## Eziemnaik (23 Feb 2021)

Pog is looking ominously good...is it too early (in the season) though?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Pog is looking ominously good...is it too early (in the season) though?


Nah...watched the last 5k of that.He timed that to perfection.Felt for Yates though,he looked strong... unfortunately he was the perfect lead out man for Pogi.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Nah...watched the last 5k of that.He timed that to perfection.Felt for Yates though,he looked strong... unfortunately he was the perfect lead out man for Pogi.


Looked strong but never looked like winning it. Is Team Fracky Placky trying to become the new Quickstep?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Looked strong but never looked like winning it. Is Team Fracky Placky trying to become the new Quickstep?


The stage...really ? Thought he was close enough to breaking Pogi.It might of been a different outcome had he not been so far behind timewise.#wheelsucker


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> The stage...really ? Thought he was close enough to breaking Pogi.It might of been a different outcome had he not been so far behind timewise.#wheelsucker


I thought so too. If it had been steeper for longer I think Yates woukd have had the stage. 
Early days though but nice to see a competitive mountain stage. 
Such a bizarre landscaoe though - looks more like a Zwift creation!


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> I thought so too. If it had been steeper for longer I think Yates woukd have had the stage.
> Early days though but nice to see a competitive mountain stage.
> Such a bizarre landscaoe though - looks more like a Zwift creation!


OK, I agree, if it had been steeper for longer, it would have been a different race, maybe with a different winner! 

Or if it was flatter, with cobbles, in cold rain, it could have been a spring classic and Yates would have had even less chance.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2021)

Back to Pogacar...he's some rider isn't he ! Feck you have to be as good in the mountains and then TT ! I thought he might of let Yates have the stage today ? But nah he wants it all,and deserves it.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> Such a bizarre landscaoe though - looks more like a Zwift creation


Im sure I saw it somewhere recently....

View: https://twitter.com/nowthisnews/status/1364219210017116165?s=19


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2021)

Caught Yates napping, surprised the DS in the team car didn't warn him as Pog dropped back to get the jump. Maybe the crosswinds tomorrow will mix things up.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2021)

Domus said:


> Maybe the crosswinds tomorrow will mix things up.




ooh , i hope so


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Feb 2021)

Flawless

View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1365679987790147588?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Flawless
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1365679987790147588?s=20



Quick Step making it look easy...was hoping it wouldn't come down to a sprint.But congratulations to Ballerini,made it look easy at the finish.Good second for Jake Stewart.
Meanwhile surprise,surprise Van Der Breggen wins the women's


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Cycling_Memes1/status/1365714698201686021?s=19


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2021)

And Adam, no not you @Adam4868 , does a face plant in the UAE.
Pogacar takes the 'home' win!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> And Adam, no not you @Adam4868 , does a face plant in the UAE.
> Pogacar takes the 'home' win!


Looked nasty that,watched this morning.He looked good to me at this race ? Confident...but Pogacar takes some beating.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2021)

Crosswinds in KBK


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2021)

It did look like a nasty face plant , in one of those silly crashes when nothing happening


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2021)

pederson takes the win in belgium


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2021)

Tom pidcock 3rd


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2021)

looks like ineos new signings was a good move, second for yates and third for pidcock


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Looked nasty that,watched this morning.He looked good to me at this race ? Confident...but Pogacar takes some beating.


Imagine if such an accident ruined your good looks Adam...


----------



## matticus (28 Feb 2021)

roadrash said:


> Tom pidcock 3rd


A pretty strong opening weekend for the new boy 👍


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> Imagine if such an accident ruined your good looks Adam...


It's one of the reasons I didn't turn pro....plays havoc with your complexion.😁
#becauseimworthit


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> A pretty strong opening weekend for the new boy 👍


In other news MVDP is actually human ?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2021)

roadrash said:


> Tom pidcock 3rd


Aero....


----------



## matticus (1 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> In other news MVDP is actually human ?


I only saw brief highlights; wasn't he in a long breakaway? Caught at 1.5km to go; not ideal if you want to "get your breath back" for a bunch sprint.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> I only saw brief highlights; wasn't he in a long breakaway? Caught at 1.5km to go; not ideal if you want to "get your breath back" for a bunch sprint.


Yes his usual long break....he doesn't breath like normal people 😁
Navarez for Ineos I thought had a good race as well.


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes his usual long break....he doesn't breath like normal people 😁
> Navarez for Ineos I thought had a good race as well.



Yes, Navarez looked very impressive say MvdP's move and managed to stay with him, and then in the breakaway group he was pulling a full turn, unlike some of the others. Pidcock owes him a lot for that, as it enabled him to hide and save his strength for the sprint. Belgian TV had spotted this and had Pidcock and Pedersen, who was also riding smart, as riders to watch in the finale. They didn't mention Turgis as he had really made himself invisible


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2021)

le Samyn today...usually a good race.Hopefully not ending in a bunch sprint.Which means can anyone see past MVDP ?


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> le Samyn today...usually a good race.Hopefully not ending in a bunch sprint.Which means can anyone see past MVDP ?


I was in the process of posting something similar when the autocorrect altered it to La Samantha and I came over misty eyed over what might have been all those years ago on the French exchange...


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> I was in the process of posting something similar when the autocorrect altered it to La Samantha and I came over misty eyed over what might have been all those years ago on the French exchange...


I always pictured you with beret,glass of wine,Gauloises talking bollox....oh how different things could have been


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2021)

Merlier takes the win,with Tilier in second and Pascuolon in third.
Thought Cav had a decent race there,although I'm not sure about QS tactics with Senechal leading MVDP out ! 
MVDPs handlebars broke so he was never going to contest that sprint.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2021)

Reading up on it,if he broke his handlebars on the last cobbled section no wonder he didn't contribute with Senechal !




Them Canyon bikes are sh1te 🙄


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2021)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/trofeo-laigueglia/2021/result/stages
Decent field in this one too today


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/trofeo-laigueglia/2021/result/stages
> Decent field in this one too today


Can Moscon redeem himself and attempt a win ?


----------



## Chislenko (3 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> le Samyn today...usually a good race.Hopefully not ending in a bunch sprint.Which means can anyone see past MVDP ?



Enjoyed this race, don't know who the female lead commentator was with Magnus B but was a breath of fresh air after Rob Listen To Me Hatch at KBK.


----------



## Asa Post (3 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Enjoyed this race, don't know who the female lead commentator was with Magnus B but was a breath of fresh air after Rob Listen To Me Hatch at KBK.


José Been.
The best english-speaking commentator around at the moment.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2021)

Mollema takes the win ! Are Trek looking like the team this year so far 😁


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Mollema takes the win ! Are Trek looking like the team this year so far 😁
> View attachment 576841


I woke up (from a catnap!) and watched the last 10km. Mollema descended like a stone


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> I woke up (from a catnap!) and watched the last 10km. Mollema descended like a stone


I'm glad he won,never got chance to see it works getting in my way !! Did he drop Bernal ? He's a class rider.....sometimes 🙄


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2021)

He must have got away before the climb and stayed ahead of the 5 chasers. Bernal was lively though.
I watched it on tiz Cycling which I'd forgotten about


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Mar 2021)

Anyone else fancies Pog today for the win?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Anyone else fancies Pog today for the win?


In keeping with my Ineos fanboy theme I've gone for Pidock and Sivakov as e/w bets....


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Mar 2021)

Quelle surprise


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> I watched it on tiz Cycling which I'd forgotten about


I've just recently heard about tiz. I'm a natural  paranoid sceptic, so did some googling and found that they had some crypto-coin software hidden on their pages (but back in 2018). How do we know they've cleaned up their act?
Yours, Nervous of Cycleville


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Mar 2021)

If you have VPN Strade is on Rai sport
Italian commentators > GCN


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> If you have VPN Strade is on Rai sport
> Italian commentators > GCN


Usual E1 commentators in German, thankfully. The excellent Karsten Migels leading I think, or at least was for the women's race... But Strade Bianchi is a major race and has its own thread.


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2021)

Strade thread at https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/strade-bianche-2021-spoilers.272793/


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Mark Cavendish comes in second place at GP Monsere....nice to see him having some fun at last.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Bennet takes stage 1 in Paris Nice todayFastest man in the peloton at the moment I think.Came from a fair way back for that sprint.


----------



## Cathryn (7 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bennet takes stage 1 in Paris Nice todayFastest man in the peloton at the moment I think.Came from a fair way back for that sprint.


 Do we know who was in that crash in the final KM? It looked like carnage!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Do we know who was in that crash in the final KM? It looked like carnage!


No I'm not sure...only just watched the highlights.It narrowed near the end and looked pretty mad if you weren't up front.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

I was reading this regarding Porte though


----------



## Chislenko (7 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bennet takes stage 1 in Paris Nice todayFastest man in the peloton at the moment I think.Came from a fair way back for that sprint.



Adam, much as I admire your enthusiasm Paris - Nice is NOT a minor race and having taped it I WAS going to enjoy watching it later.

No point now!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Adam, much as I admire your enthusiasm Paris - Nice is NOT a minor race and having taped it I WAS going to enjoy watching it later.
> 
> No point now!


Sorry but you might want to take note of the word SPOILERS in the thread title ?
Glad you like my enthusiasm though,thanks


----------



## Chislenko (7 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry but you might want to take note of the word SPOILERS in the thread title ?
> Glad you like my enthusiasm though,thanks



I know there is spoilers mate but the clue is in the bit that says "MINOR RACES" of which Paris Nice is definitely not!


----------



## matticus (8 Mar 2021)

woah - calm down everyone. Eh? Eh?!

OK, I've been burnt enough times to feel your pain, @Chislenko ! But it's a pretty marginal distinction to hang Adam with, ain't it? :-(

Golden Rule of Highlights - stay away from ALL related social media (except "NO SPOILER" threads if you are feeling trusting!!! )
Golden Rule of Life - TRUST NOONE!!!

✌


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2021)

Put me on ignore....I'm like a excitable puppy when cycling's on !


----------



## Chislenko (8 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> woah - calm down everyone. Eh? Eh?!
> 
> OK, I've been burnt enough times to feel your pain, @Chislenko ! But it's a pretty marginal distinction to hang Adam with, ain't it? :-(
> 
> ...



Matticus, my conversation with Adam was light hearted, no need to worry and to be fair it means I now don't have to sit through many hours of nothing for 20 seconds of sprinting!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Matticus, my conversation with Adam was light hearted, no need to worry and to be fair it means I now don't have to sit through many hours of nothing for 20 seconds of sprinting!


Thanks would be nice then 🙄


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Matticus, my conversation with Adam was light hearted, no need to worry and to be fair it means I now don't have to sit through many hours of nothing for 20 seconds of sprinting!


Start a new thread on P-N if you like? It's open to everyone to do so


----------



## matticus (8 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> Start a new thread on P-N if you like? It's open to everyone to do so


yebbut then he wouldn't know which one to not read!


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2021)

These accidents involving bidons is getting tiresome. 
Isn't it about time that the riders starting taking personal responsibility


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> These accidents involving bidons is getting tiresome.
> Isn't it about time that the riders starting taking personal responsibility


I've got to replace a cage on one of the road bikes here because bottles rattle tons in it and would probably fly out at the first cobble.

I think bottles and cages are being manufactured more sloppily than I remember ever happening, plus some of the new designs of cages have basically no springiness/grippiness at all and things like rubber grip buttons or bars to hold bottles more securely are currently seen as hopelessly uncool.

How are riders personally responsible if team bottles are undersize for the cages used on team bikes?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2021)

Id of thought the issue is more of where and when they throw them ?


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> How are riders personally responsible if team bottles are undersize for the cages used on team bikes?



They can protest, can't they, if that's the case. After all, it's their lives and bodies that are on the line.


Adam4868 said:


> Id of thought the issue is more of where and when they throw them ?


Indeed!


----------



## bitsandbobs (8 Mar 2021)

Confirmed today that Amstel Gold will go ahead on 18 April.


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2021)

Some Belgian bloke won the Nokkere Koerse and Cav fell off with no ill effects AFAIK


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Mar 2021)

rich p said:


> Some Belgian bloke won the Nokkere Koerse and Cav fell off with no ill effects AFAIK


Did you watch it ? There was another rider Steimle I think who had a bad enough crash.Cant say I know a lot of these riders but a decent enough six place for Jake Stewart


----------



## Chislenko (17 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Did you watch it ? There was another rider Steimle I think who had a bad enough crash.Cant say I know a lot of these riders but a decent enough six place for Jake Stewart
> View attachment 579094



The winner was in the original breakaway then with 1.5 km to go he left his breakaway companion and went for it, fair do's to him.


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2021)

I did watch as a break from gardening! 
I did see a rider fall but no idea what or who.
Two of the break got to the finish


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2021)

Cav comes second against some less than stellar opposition but hope springs eternal!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/rac...e-coppi-e-bartali/2021/stage-1a/result/result


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Mar 2021)

Cav is the new leader of the race !


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Cav is the new leader of the race !


From Alex Dowsett too


----------



## matticus (24 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Cav is the new leader of the race !


I think he should shake hands with the other jersey-holders on the start-line ...


and then retire.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> I think he should shake hands with the other jersey-holders on the start-line ...
> 
> 
> and then retire.


Me or Cav ?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Mar 2021)

Fantastic win for Ethan Hayter ! 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1375091465316134918?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2021)

Viviani gets his win !

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1376185417914015756?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2021)

Nacer at it 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1376185987072720896?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2021)

Watching it back like this,he will be lucky if no suspension,rightly relegated. Barriers seem to work though.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1376193174100664323?s=19


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2021)

Bouhanni is complete daffodil


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Mar 2021)

How appropriate that Bouhanni chose a race in Cholet to be a total c*ckwomble


----------



## MasterDabber (30 Mar 2021)

A permanent ban on this a******e is needed. No more second chances.


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2021)

A beautiful spring day in Flanders, sun and not much wind, unless someone works very hard to make this selective there could be a lot of riders in with a shout at the finish.

forgot to say Dwars Door Vlaanderen, but you all knew that any way


----------



## Andrew Br (31 Mar 2021)

Great win by Vleutie.
The men's race is on now but I have a Teams call later and I'm going to have to pay attention so I'll try to catch the highlights later.


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2021)

VAn Baaaaaaarle for the win. As comfortable a win from a 50km break as you will ever see.

I thought Durbridge tried really hard all afternoon , but what on earth was Campenaerts (not) up to?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2021)

Some effort though...

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1377284640453582848?s=19

Is this the new attacking Ineos 😁


----------



## johnblack (1 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Some effort though...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1377284640453582848?s=19
> 
> Is this the new attacking Ineos 😁



In the post race interview he said that they've changed the way they race the one days this year, I'm really pleased he won, such a good rider, looks so relaxed even when he's pushing 450 watts.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Apr 2021)

Just caught the last 15 k of GP Indurain...where Valverde took the win with Lutsenko and Sanchez in second and third.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Apr 2021)

Tour of Basque starts today with a pretty impressive line up.Pretty sure it's live on Eurosport/GCN.
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/tour-basque-country-start-list-2-219233


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Apr 2021)

Yates,Carapaz and Tap riding for Ineos !


----------



## Chislenko (5 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yates,Carapaz and Tap riding for Ineos !
> View attachment 582422



Surprised the Basque Development Team (green tops as opposed to orange) aren't there.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Apr 2021)

Roglic takes the first stage in the TT


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2021)

Not a bad result in the TT for Adam Yates.
I like the Basque scenery though it's looking a bit chilly today.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2021)

Great stage today and well played Astana.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2021)

Home win


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Not a bad result in the TT for Adam Yates.
> I like the Basque scenery though it's looking a bit chilly today.


He's looking good isn't he...no where was colder than Blackpool seafront on my ride home today ! Fecking hail and snow.Car tommorow


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> He's looking good isn't he...no where was colder than Blackpool seafront on my ride home today ! Fecking hail and snow.Car tommorow


I went out this morning for a pretty nippy (as in fecking cold - not fast!) spin. Brrrr! 
I'm too feeble to be a pro rider - that's not the main reason however...


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2021)

Scheldeprijs today with Cav as the (possibly) 4th best sprinter in the Quickstep team!


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2021)

Lets see if yates can do anything today at Basque Tour


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Scheldeprijs today with Cav as the (possibly) 4th best sprinter in the Quickstep team!


Thought he had a chance then !!


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2021)

great battle between pogacar and roglic ....brilliant, thouroughly enjoyed that


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Thought he had a chance then !!



Second best Quickstep sprinter on the day sees Cav home in third and a podium place.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Second best Quickstep sprinter on the day sees Cav home in third and a podium place.


You'd have thought Bennet would have lead him out ! 😊


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> great battle between pogacar and roglic ....brilliant, thouroughly enjoyed that


Pogacar has the edge on Roglic I think.Suprised he actually got past him at the end.But he did !


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2021)

Proper racing in them there hills, Basque tour is the perfect race for me to watch as I get bored stiff with the flat stages with 20 seconds of excitement at the end.


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You'd have thought Bennet would have lead him out ! 😊


 He was probably just going fast to keep warm, it was proper chilly today.

Dutch Eurosport were discussing Cav being sat in Bennett’s wheel, I think the conclusion was that he was there to stop other sprinters from latching onto Bennett and coming past in the final sprint..did n’t quite work


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> He was probably just going fast to keep warm, it was proper chilly today.
> 
> Dutch Eurosport were discussing Cav being sat in Bennett’s wheel, I think the conclusion was that he was there to stop other sprinters from latching onto Bennett and coming past in the final sprint..did n’t quite work


Or do you reckon it was a major feck up...riding for Cav and he didn't have the legs at the end ? If they were all out for Bennet maybe it would of ended different....
Anyway I reckon he's got one more win in him


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Or do you reckon it was a major feck up...riding for Cav and he didn't have the legs at the end ? If they were all out for Bennet maybe it would of ended different....
> Anyway I reckon he's got one more win in him



Possibly but the overhead shot suggested that Alpacin had effectively blocked Bennett on.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2021)

Tour of Basque and Aru at the head of the race!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2021)

Go Mcnulty !


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2021)

Virtual lead for Mcnulty at moment...6 k to go !


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2021)

And actual lead - chapeau!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> And actual lead - chapeau!


Good stage...I should have gone e/w with him...


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2021)

Rog v Pog ? Final stage 😁


----------



## Eziemnaik (9 Apr 2021)

Did not think Cav still had it in him...
I hope he can nick a stage in Tour somehow


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2021)

Deceuninck one two in the Basque country.
I think it would be fun if they all wore skimpy lacy bra and knicker sets on the last day...


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Deceuninck one two in the Basque country.
> I think it would be fun if they all wore skimpy lacy bra and knicker sets on the last day...


How the mind wanders on Friday afternoons 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Did not think Cav still had it in him...
> I hope he can nick a stage in Tour somehow


Close.... But no cigar.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1380471891778011140?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

Should be a good final stage today in Tour of Basque...what do we reckon ? Going to come down to Roglic v Pogi 😁


----------



## Eziemnaik (10 Apr 2021)

Pogto take it
Long hand of clock is merciless


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

Gonna have to watch later...stuck at work ! 
It'll never feel right if Roglic wins on last stage 😁


----------



## roadrash (10 Apr 2021)

well its certainly kicking off now


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> well its certainly kicking off now


Just got gone and switched on ! Gonna be hard to beat Roglic now


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

Vingegaard has looked good in this race,done some clever racing.A promising talent for the future.


----------



## roadrash (10 Apr 2021)

got to feel for Pogacar, they really got the tactics wrong big style today


----------



## Eziemnaik (10 Apr 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Pogto take it
> Long hand of clock is merciless


That hasn't aged particularly well


----------



## roadrash (10 Apr 2021)

I do think Pogacar has been shoot on today .....by his own team/DS, I would love to be a fly on the wall in the team bus


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

Strongest rider/team won that ! Great ridding by Jumbo.


----------



## roadrash (10 Apr 2021)

i bet pog is pretty p!ssed off though


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> i bet pog is pretty p!ssed off though


Hell get over it...revenge is sweet 😁


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2021)

I hope Yates is playing the long game. He looked a bit off the pace in this race


----------



## Chislenko (10 Apr 2021)

Have to say the next few years could become a bit Froomesk whereby if Roglic enters a race you know he will win.

Absolutely nothing against the bloke, a tremendous rider but might deter me from watching so avidly.

NB. Basque Tour, a proper race, could happily have watched another week.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Have to say the next few years could become a bit Froomesk whereby if Roglic enters a race you know he will win.
> 
> Absolutely nothing against the bloke, a tremendous rider but might deter me from watching so avidly.
> 
> NB. Basque Tour, a proper race, could happily have watched another week.


Dedication ! 

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1381132564967067648?s=19

He's beatable though as we've seen 😁


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2021)

Tour if Turkey stage 1 is rerouted to avoid snow.
Fabio Jacobsen's first return ride from near death. How brave is that especially after Michael Matthews says that sprinting is a free for all and there's no respect any more.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Tour if Turkey stage 1 is rerouted to avoid snow.
> Fabio Jacobsen's first return ride from near death. How brave is that especially after Michael Matthews says that sprinting is a free for all and there's no respect any more.


Great to see him back,takes some bottle ! 

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1380558470991253504?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Apr 2021)

Tour of Turkey stage 1


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Apr 2021)

After another fourth place yesterday for Cav,surely it's only a matter of time for his next win ? There's definitely one more in him.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> After another fourth place yesterday for Cav,surely it's only a matter of time for his next win ? There's definitely one more in him.


He managed to lose position on the last bend but was finishing fast


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2021)

Wahey get in , folk queueing up to congratulate cavendish on his win at tour of turkey , brilliant to see, absolutely made up for him and it wasnt easy. ...first win since 2018  this is going to do a lot for his moral ....


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2021)

And i think he gets the leaders jersey,


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Apr 2021)

Thank feck for that 😍

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1381578145535565831?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched it on GCN.
> Turkish Delight! (I expect that's already been done)
> 
> Seemed like someone from every team wanted to congratulate him afterwards.
> ...


Didn't want to mention it but stage three is a sprint 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2021)

Now Cav has won a stage I'm much more confident that Froome will win the Tour 😁


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Apr 2021)

Classic Cav, sat on the wheel of the big sprinter, and then, once he had the legs up to speed, off he went


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2021)

Whoopee!!!!
Even more impressive sprint from Cav


----------



## Gazjacko (13 Apr 2021)

Put a smile on my face and so impressed with the awesome job Cav is doing in Turkey. Stage 2 win and leader’s jersey......stage 3 and repeat! Sorry if you’d rather not know but I think it’s something that any race fan would love to see.
Odds on a TDF stage win in 2021?


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (13 Apr 2021)

I think the idea of spoiler alerts is that you hide the spoilers in the posts, not as the title of the thread!


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2021)

excellent, he's done it again on stage 3. great to see him wining again. still a long way to go to add to his TdefF wins though


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Whoopee!!!!
> Even more impressive sprint from Cav


Imagine not getting selected for the Tour !


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sam Bennett's leadout man?
> 
> Sorry Sam, I forgot you were there. Force of habit, you know.


I was thinking I'm not sure we'll see them together after last time.


----------



## matticus (13 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Whoopee!!!!
> Even more impressive sprint from Cav


Woo-hoo!


----------



## matticus (13 Apr 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> I think the idea of spoiler alerts is that you hide the spoilers in the posts, not as the title of the thread!


I am glad SPOILER was in the title - that has saved me reading this inconsiderate thread. 👍


----------



## matticus (13 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> *still a long way to go* to add to his TdefF wins though


at least 3months?


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> at least 3months?


I was thinking more of the higher quality of rival sprinters in the TdeF than in the tour of turkey (that's even if he gets selected)


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2021)

Can't see Cav in the Tour in front of Bennett but you never know.
Lefevre said that they've already promised the Giro to Hodeg but it's a ruthless sport so who knows.


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2021)

Gazjacko said:


> Put a smile on my face and so impressed with the awesome job Cav is doing in Turkey. Stage 2 win and leader’s jersey......stage 3 and repeat! Sorry if you’d rather not know but I think it’s something that any race fan would love to see.
> Odds on a TDF stage win in 2021?


Crazy title and it's being discussed in the Minor Races thread


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2021)

Last one about Cav 😂

View: https://twitter.com/CalebEwan/status/1381992801341169668?s=19


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2021)

Nice to see he has some form back.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

Brabantse Piji today,I'd be amazed if I'd spelt that right ! 
Fancy Pidcock to come good...top three maybe ?


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Brabantse Piji today,I'd be amazed if I'd spelt that right !
> Fancy Pidcock to come good...top three maybe ?


Could be WVA FTW


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Could be WVA FTW


STFU....


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

Gone for Mohoric and Pidock for e/w bets.Never win at the classics.


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Gone for Mohoric and Pidock for e/w bets.Never win at the classics.


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2021)

cav gets number three  after a big crash just before the line


----------



## matticus (14 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> cav gets number three  after a big crash just before the line


What is the current record for number of Turkish stage wins??


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

He's taking the piss now !


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

Fecking rotten crash !!


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2021)

Bloody hell, ges only gone and done it again


----------



## matticus (14 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's enough, Mark. Stop showing off and let someone else have a go.


He's gone bananas!


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2021)

has anyone heard of anything after the crash


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Gone for Mohoric and Pidock for e/w bets.Never win at the classics.


Class win for Pidcock.....and me 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> has anyone heard of anything after the crash


https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mu...r-huge-crash-in-tour-of-turkey-sprint-finish/


----------



## BrumJim (14 Apr 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS, TOM!!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2021)

BrumJim said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, TOM!!!!!!


He beat Van Aert by a fair margin there ! Nice way to get your first pro road race win.


----------



## matticus (14 Apr 2021)

I bet he wouldn't have beaten Cav.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I bet he wouldn't have beaten Cav.


....don't think Cav would have been in that very select breakaway. Big well done to both the British winners today.


----------



## matticus (15 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> van der Pork and van Alert


They're burnt out. The Brits are back!

Froome and Thomas may be faltering, but we've got it covered.


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> First van der Poel outsprinted by Asgreen now van Aert by Pidcock.
> 
> Maybe those van boys are human after all.
> 
> (Or van der Pork and van Alert as my autocorrect insists)



Bit of an aside, but English language commentators typically seem to pronounce Poel as "pole". "Pool" would be better.


----------



## roadrash (15 Apr 2021)

Tour of turkey, carlton kirby just said someone was thrown of the race for not holding the handlebars, when in an aero position, calton said "he just had his pinkies on the brake levers, does anyone know anything about this , ive had a google but cat find owt


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> Tour of turkey, carlton kirby just said someone was thrown of the race for not holding the handlebars, when in an aero position, calton said "he just had his pinkies on the brake levers, does anyone know anything about this , ive had a google but cat find owt



View: https://twitter.com/gcntweet/status/1382288222735204352?s=19


----------



## roadrash (15 Apr 2021)

Thanks @Adam4868 never thought to check twatter


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2021)

https://www.velonews.com/news/road/race-juries-disqualify-two-riders-for-banned-riding-positions/
​_Race juries disqualified two riders Wednesday in what are the first cases in the elite men’s peloton to see racers sent home as part of the UCI’s recent ban on so-called “illegal” riding positions._​​_Jumbo-Visma’s Gijs Leemreize was sent packing from Brabantse Pijl on Wednesday after being caught riding with an “illicit posture.”_​​_Alpecin-Fenix confirmed to VeloNews that Alexander Richardson was kicked out of the Presidential Cycling Tour of Turkey on Wednesday for racing with his arms resting on his handlebars._​
If the GCN pic above is anything to go by he should just be thrown off for being dim.


----------



## matticus (15 Apr 2021)

Good.

Meanwhile, I read that the littering penalties have been softened to a "strikes" system i.e. first offence won't be a DQ. (2 strikes for a multis-tage race)


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> Thanks @Adam4868 never thought to check twatter


Pinkie fingers lol....sausage fingers for me 😁
I actually don't know if it was him? Saw that yesterday and it made me laugh


----------



## Martinsnos (15 Apr 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Bit of an aside, but English language commentators typically seem to pronounce Poel as "pole". "Pool" would be better.


Brilliant because I remember him by thinking of a transit in the deep end so your clarification validates my method!


----------



## Martinsnos (15 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Fecking rotten crash !!



The barriers looked a well dodgy design!


----------



## matticus (15 Apr 2021)

Cav does it again!!! Despite 2 Cat 1 climbs and a finish at 1828m, he makes it 4 in a row.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> Cav does it again!!! Despite 2 Cat 1 climbs and a finish at 1828m, he makes it 4 in a row.


You watching something different ?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2021)

Women Riders....no sexism intended 😁


View: https://twitter.com/ThibaultViaene/status/1382704568107216904?s=19


----------



## Martinsnos (15 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> And the other guy presumably is a Transit with beautiful pictures painted on it?


Exactly!!!


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Women Riders....no sexism intended 😁
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ThibaultViaene/status/1382704568107216904?s=19




OK, but worth noting that there are no comments in this thread on what was a pretty interesting finish in the women's Fleche Brabanconne.

There's been some great racing in the women's races this season and there's no reason it shouldn't get more coverage. When it's actually on the telly people will watch it - more people in the Netherlands tuned in for the women's Omloop than the men's for example. 

But, yeah, a rider in a women's race gets lost.

And Ineos are an absolute farking disgrace for not funding a women's team.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> OK, but worth noting that there are no comments in this thread on what was a pretty interesting finish in the women's Fleche Brabanconne.
> 
> There's been some great racing in the women's races this season and there's no reason it shouldn't get more coverage. When it's actually on the telly people will watch it - more people in the Netherlands tuned in for the women's Omloop than the men's for example.
> 
> ...


It was a lighthearted joke...but I'll be honest I've not watched any of the women's racing this year.Struggled to watch most of the mens ! But you can start a thread/comment ? Nothing's stopping you.
Yea Ineos should of funded a women's team it's not like it would even cost them much.I wonder if that was a reason of Fran Miller leaving ?


----------



## matticus (16 Apr 2021)

That's two in a row!! This is a disaster :-(


----------



## BrumJim (16 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cav didn't win today.
> 
> Is he past it? Over the hill? A has been?


I'd like to see him get over a hill!







(OK, I know that it is all relative, and the sort of elevations around here that would have me turning my insides out and searching for an even lower gear wouldn't even put Mark off the back of the peleton, but please just accept it as humour.)


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Apr 2021)

Close enough for Greipal today.I didn't know he has the most wins of any rider at the moment. He leads the current peloton in total victories at 156.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea Ineos should of funded a women's team it's not like it would even cost them much.I wonder if that was a reason of Fran Miller leaving ?



In the recent women-focused edition of Rouleur, Fran Miller spoke about her regret and frustration that Sky never formed a women's team. So maybe.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Apr 2021)

Nobody watching Your of Valencia?

Enrique Mas leads after stage 3.

Time trial today.... My money is on A.R. Engers!


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2021)

Heartwarming to see that old doper, Oscar Sevilla is still going strong at the tender age of 44, riding for Team Medellin in the Tour of Colombia

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/vuelta-pilsen-a-colombia/2021/prologue


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Heartwarming to see that old doper, Oscar Sevilla is still going strong at the tender age of 44, riding for Team Medellin in the Tour of Colombia
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/vuelta-pilsen-a-colombia/2021/prologue


Should be safe in Columbia 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Nobody watching Your of Valencia?
> 
> Enrique Mas leads after stage 3.
> 
> Time trial today.... My money is on A.R. Engers!


Kung ? Got to be in with a shout.Not seem much of this race to be honest.
Just had a look and Kung has to take 51 seconds of Mas in the TT,14 k and pretty flat...not impossible 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

Been reading quite a few riders are skipping races and staying with altitude training.As in Bernal is staying in Columbia training before going straight to the Giro.I think Roglic is doing something similar before the Tour.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Been reading quite a few riders are skipping races and staying with altitude training.As in Bernal is staying in Columbia training before going straight to the Giro.I think Roglic is doing something similar before the Tour.


Has anyone seen Miguel Ángel Lopez this year, Movistar's stellar signing? Is he still up a mountain in Colombia?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Has anyone seen Miguel Ángel Lopez this year, Movistar's stellar signing? Is he still up a mountain in Colombia?


Forgot all about him ! Columbia training ? One things for sure he won't be somewhere talking tactics.....🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

You've gotta feel for Mas,he punctured in the last K....yellow for Kung


----------



## Martinsnos (17 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Been reading quite a few riders are skipping races and staying with altitude training.As in Bernal is staying in Columbia training before going straight to the Giro.I think Roglic is doing something similar before the Tour.



I guess it is the way of things but to me it is a bit of a shame when training hard on their bikes in ‘normal’ conditions is no longer enough to be competitive.


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2021)

Depends what you mean by "normal" considering some climbs are over 2000 meters, then surely it makes sense to train at altitude.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Apr 2021)

Bad luck for Enrique Mas at Your of Valencia, holding on to the yellow jersey in the time trial with 300 yards to go and has a puncture.

Stefan Kung now new race leader and with an easy last stage tomorrow looks set to win it.

A.R. Engers on an 80's steel bike with friction shifters came nowhere!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Bad luck for Enrique Mas at Your of Valencia, holding on to the yellow jersey in the time trial with 300 yards to go and has a puncture.
> 
> Stefan Kung now new race leader and with an easy last stage tomorrow looks set to win it.
> 
> A.R. Engers on an 80's steel bike with friction shifters came nowhere!


I'm pretty sure Kung would of won that puncture or not.
At least Mas wasn't to upset...😂
I don't really mean to take the piss.....

View: https://twitter.com/gcntweet/status/1383432806278201352?s=19


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2021)

cav does it again number 4


----------



## bitsandbobs (18 Apr 2021)

Amstel Gold - not really a minor race, but can't be arsed to start a new thread.

Marianne Vos took the women's race. And Demi Vollering missed out by a whisker again.

In the men's race, WvA got revenge over Pidcock taking the foto finish. I'd be interested to see if a definitive foto has been released as it looked to me that Pidcock had nicked it!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

Enjoyed Amstel gold today.. feck it was close !


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Amstel Gold - not really a minor race, but can't be arsed to start a new thread.
> 
> Marianne Vos took the women's race. And Demi Vollering missed out by a whisker again.
> 
> In the men's race, WvA got revenge over Pidcock taking the foto finish. I'd be interested to see if a definitive foto has been released as it looked to me that Pidcock had nicked it!


I know that I backed him and gutted 🙄
Weird angle for photo finish as looked as though he took it.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

Close isn't the word...

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1383808687240663044?s=19


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2021)

That must be the closest ever between 1st and 2nd in a photo finish


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

Still not happy with it,I'm getting on to Bet365 for my 2 quid back ! To close to call..


----------



## MasterDabber (18 Apr 2021)

Just watching those guys hammering constantly, attack after attack..... can't imagine how good they are.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

Pidcock is something else for his size isn't he ? Can't wait to see him go up some mountains.I think it was purely timing for him today,looked by far the strongest out there.Great team tactics by Ineos also helped.
Maybe bigger tyres next time Tom.


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> This reminds me of grinding slowly up one of the short and steep North Downs ascents (about 800m with a steepest bit at about 17%) last summer when someone FLEW past me. All I noticed was the fancy deep rim wheels and colourful lycra. I have no idea who it was. Probably not even a pro - just just a very fit local rider, but the speed they were going was _incredible_. Just underlines the massive difference between them and us.



Boring comparison time, in 2018 Cav and the gruppetto came in 35 minutes down in the Grand Bonnard stage (stage 10) This was also the stage used for the étape du Tour. Cav Kittel and the others were 15 minutes faster than the fastest finisher in L’Etape. (I may have mis remembered this, but it sounds right)


----------



## andrew_s (19 Apr 2021)

roadrash said:


> That must be the closest ever between 1st and 2nd in a photo finish


About 1 cm; I've seen closer.
A rather clearer version of the photofinish picture on stickybottle
https://www.stickybottle.com/races-...-of-van-aert-vs-pidcock-at-amstel-gold-video/


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Close enough for Greipal today.I didn't know he has the most wins of any rider at the moment. He leads the current peloton in total victories at 156.


PCS gives Greipel 156 and Cav, now 150, on their individual pages but 161 and 155 on the all time list.
Some way behind Merckx!

https://www.procyclingstats.com/statistics/start/all-time-wins-ranking


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> PCS gives Greipel 156 and Cav, now 150, on their individual pages but 161 and 155 on the all time list.
> Some way behind Merckx!
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/statistics/start/all-time-wins-ranking


I don't know why but I never really thought Greipel had that many ....pretty sure he's retiring at the end of this season so Eddy can sleep sound 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

andrew_s said:


> About 1 cm; I've seen closer.
> A rather clearer version of the photofinish picture on stickybottle
> https://www.stickybottle.com/races-...-of-van-aert-vs-pidcock-at-amstel-gold-video/


The only thing conclusive in that finish was Schachmann came in third.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

Tour of the Alps starts today... Yates,Quintanna,Froome,Vlasov....whoops nearly forgot Pinot in the star studded line up 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

Everyone's favourite Gianni Moscon takes the stage in the Alps 😁


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2021)

Good old Gianni...
As popular as the European Super League😄


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2021)

@Adam4868 
FroomeDawg lost 5 minutes. I'm sure he's just saving himself for the Tour


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> @Adam4868
> FroomeDawg lost 5 minutes. I'm sure he's just saving himself for the Tour


Looks like he's carrying a bit of "lockdown weight" aswell 😁 It's going.to be a tough ask to even be competitive for him...even if he gets back to close his pre accident form.With his team can you see him taking on Pogacar,Roglic ? It's something that he's even back riding...
Ah feck it what am I on about...he'll be there 🙄


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like he's carrying a bit of "lockdown weight" aswell 😁 It's going.to be a tough ask to even be competitive for him...even if he gets back to close his pre accident form.With his team can you see him taking on Pogacar,Roglic ? It's something that he's even back riding...
> Ah feck it what am I on about...he'll be there 🙄


Stick 2 quid on him...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Stick 2 quid on him...


As a top 10 😁 33/1 he deserves my e/w bet...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2021)

Harsh ! 

View: https://twitter.com/ADM_RossodiBuja/status/1384238398005596169?s=19


----------



## Domus (19 Apr 2021)

When that guy came across from the bunch I half expected Moscon to punch him.


----------



## rich p (20 Apr 2021)

Great attack by Simon Yates. Carthy and Qun=intana cracked and only Sivakov left


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Apr 2021)

Nobody was getting near Yates on that stage! Bring on the Giro 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Apr 2021)

Fleche Wallone tommorow.Looks like Ineos are really into the classics this year....this team wouldn't look out of place at a grand tour ! 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1384429050685448192?s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Fleche Wallone tommorow.Looks like Ineos are really into the classics this year....this team wouldn't look out of place at a grand tour !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1384429050685448192?s=19



I like the aggressive and supportive way that Carapaz is riding these races.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> I like the aggressive and supportive way that Carapaz is riding these races.


Yea he's quality.Love to watch him lead the Tour squad.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2021)

Team UAE out of Fleche Wallone....looking even better Pidock 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (21 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Team UAE out of Fleche Wallone....looking even better Pidock 😁



He and Pip Gilbert were in a ditch a few kms back.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> He and Pip Gilbert were in a ditch a few kms back.


Sounds romantic....stuck at work I'm going to have to watch later.


----------



## mjr (21 Apr 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> He and Pip Gilbert were in a ditch a few kms back.


Even better finish from him, considering that!


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2021)

Chapeau JA


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2021)

Nice win that..you'd have thought Roglic had it.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2021)

Good win and another stage for Gianni over in the Alps.Two stages in three days !


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2021)

Fabulous piece of Kirby Commentary yesterday on the Fleche Wallone when Lammertink was on a lone break approaching the Mur. 
CK - " How much do you think he'll know about this climb? " 
Adam Blythe - "Quite a lot... they've been up it twice already today " 
The idiot's almost worth it for his cock ups


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2021)

Terrific descent by Bilbao and sprint to win the stage. 
Yates the best climber still


----------



## bladesman73 (22 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Fabulous piece of Kirby Commentary yesterday on the Fleche Wallone when Lammertink was on a lone break approaching the Mur.
> CK - " How much do you think he'll know about this climb? "
> Adam Blythe - "Quite a lot... they've been up it twice already today "
> The idiot's almost worth it for his cock ups


He thought Rally Cycling were Raleigh, the bloke is stupid.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Terrific descent by Bilbao and sprint to win the stage.
> Yates the best climber still


That descending was something else ! Was well behind Yates and Vlasov on the climb.Still caught and beat them both.
Agree about Yates,he looks calm and collected climbing like it's no real effort ! As far as pure climbers go love to see him go head to head with Carapaz sometime soon 😁


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Forgot all about him ! Columbia training ? One things for sure he won't be somewhere talking tactics.....🙄


Down to start the Tour of Romandie next week - first outing this season


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2021)

Felix Grosshartner takes the final stage of this Tour of the Alps.Whilst Simon Yates takes the overall victory,never looked in doubt ! One of the favourite for the Giro ?


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Felix Grosshartner takes the final stage of this Tour of the Alps.Whilst Simon Yates takes the overall victory,never looked in doubt ! One of the favourite for the Giro ?
> View attachment 585313


Definitely. I'd rather have my 50p on him than Bernal or Remco. One has no great form in the races he's done the other hasn't raced since falling off a bridge!
Some odd odds IMHO. I've had a wee punt on Almeida

https://www.bet365.com/#/AC/B38/C20735536/D1/E57685693/F2/


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2021)

rich p said:


> Definitely. I'd rather have my 50p on him than Bernal or Remco. One has no great form in the races he's done the other hasn't raced since falling off a bridge!
> Some odd odds IMHO. I've had a wee punt on Almeida
> 
> https://www.bet365.com/#/AC/B38/C20735536/D1/E57685693/F2/


Good shout...what about Cepeda,never heard of him before this Tourmof the Alps,pretty impressive fourth place finish though ? 150/1 I might push the boat out and have 50p e/w on him. 😁
I do hope Bernal is on form regarding back pain,aswell as Evenpoel.
Looking forward to it...wish I was going !


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Apr 2021)

Pidcock out of LBL tomorrow. Not surprised to be honest.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Apr 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Pidcock out of LBL tomorrow. Not surprised to be honest.


Why ? Thought that was his last race for a while....had him at 10/1 aswell 😟


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Apr 2021)

Sorry just read Pidcock is feeling the effects from his crash ! Pogacar is back though


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry just read Pidcock is feeling the effects from his crash ! Pogacar is back though



Time for a rest before he hits the MTB.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It appeared on telly like nothing. Quickly remounted and paced back on. Obviymore to it than we saw.


Yea seemed minor at the time...shame as I fancied him for this race.Might go with Kwiato instead 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2021)

Tour de Romandie.Rohan Dennis takes the win in the prologue,with Porte in second and Thomas in third...didn't even need Ganna who I think came in 9th .


----------



## johnblack (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour de Romandie.Rohan Dennis takes the win in the prologue,with Porte in second and Thomas in third...didn't even need Ganna who I think came in 9th .


Thought you'd like that one


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

johnblack said:


> Thought you'd like that one


Don't you start aswell John....I do like other teams 😁


----------



## johnblack (28 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't you start aswell John....I do like other teams 😁


I like Sky / Ineos because of the hatred they manage to create in otherwise sane people. Give Sir Dave a Lordship.


----------



## Chislenko (28 Apr 2021)

I was really looking forward to the Tour of Romandie.

I was really looking forward to the Tour of Romandie.

Then I heard Rob Hatch.

Then I heard Rob Hatch.

At least I know that Gwuparmour are competing.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2021)

Love Rob Hatch ! 
Back to the racing...Sagan takes the stage.Hes back !


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2021)

Anyone watching Romandie...took Thomas at 22/1 for the stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2021)

Rohan Dennis ! Even for the climbers he's your worse nightmare when they look behind 😁


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Apr 2021)

But how boring... not talking about Dennis.... but the race itself. Nothing to see.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2021)

Only just watched the last 25k,might of been boring but I'd say it was job done for Ineos and Dennis who gets to keep the jersey.Nobody could really match or attack them with Dennis on beast mode ! 
Good stage win for Cobrelli and Baharain.Did well after all the climbs.


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2021)

Rohan Dennis looks awesome! What a machine.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Apr 2021)

Jesus Herrada (currently 7th) does ok with no team around him. Unsure of why the rest of his team bothered turning up!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

Rusty Woods on yesterday's stage....😂 
"I tried to attack, but there was a headwind and Rohan Dennis."


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Jesus Herrada (currently 7th) does ok with no team around him. Unsure of why the rest of his team bothered turning up!


Who knows...UAE had three riders sprinting.against each other....tactics 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

Soler takes the stage and the leaders jersey in Romandie today.Shite weather brought Kung down who looked like taking the stage and Rohan Dennis the race leader.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Soler takes the stage and the leaders jersey in Romandie today.Shite weather brought Kung down who looked like taking the stage and Rohan Dennis the race leader.



Kung slid like a motorbike rider but without all the protective clothing!!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Kung slid like a motorbike rider but without all the protective clothing!!


Yea hopefully it looked worse than what it was,straight back up and off again.


----------



## Andrew Br (1 May 2021)

Thomas, WTF ?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

Andrew Br said:


> Thomas, WTF ?


Gutted...but uphill in the wet !! Some ride by him though,looks good.
Chapeau to Woodsy who takes the stage and the leaders Jersey.But I'm confident G will take it tommorow in the TT.


----------



## Chislenko (1 May 2021)

Andrew Br said:


> Thomas, WTF ?



I can't believe the UCI haven't banned "twerking whilst on the bike"


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

What a whopper 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/AlexandreMignot/status/1388503032825094152?s=19


----------



## Cathryn (1 May 2021)

Andrew Br said:


> Thomas, WTF ?


He tweeted that he couldn't change gears as his hands were frozen!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

Class stage for drama !


----------



## rich p (1 May 2021)

At least he's looking in decent shape for the season. 
"I just want to win a stage"


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

rich p said:


> At least he's looking in decent shape for the season.
> "I just want to win a stage"


If the planets all align I think he can get his second tour win....
Seeing as though Froomeys not arsed this year 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

Rusty looking in good shape,with Froome looking not his best could be a contender for a e/w at the Tour ? Had a quid on him e/w few weeks ago and he's still at 100/1....
I know but it's only a couple of quid 😁


----------



## rich p (2 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Rusty looking in good shape,with Froome looking not his best could be a contender for a e/w at the Tour ? Had a quid on him e/w few weeks ago and he's still at 100/1....
> I know but it's only a couple of quid 😁


What's ITT situation at the Tour? Could be Rusty's achilles heel?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2021)

rich p said:


> What's ITT situation at the Tour? Could be Rusty's achilles heel?


Yea I know I'm pretty sure there's two by memory.Both nearing the 30k mark which means it favours the specialists.
What's happened to team TTs ?


----------



## rich p (2 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I know I'm pretty sure there's two by memory.Both nearing the 30k mark which means it favours the specialists.
> What's happened to team TTs ?


You're right, 27 and 31 km.
TTTs seem to go in and out of fashion


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2021)

Had Bissegger for today's TT....soon had my dreams shattered 😁
Looking like Cavagna will take it as the weather turns wetter.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2021)

Can G win the stage !


----------



## rich p (2 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Can G win the stage !


Not quite but wins the GC


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Not quite but wins the GC


It'll do....your right regarding Rusty TTing.🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2021)

He's just being cocky now.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1388852666881687558?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 May 2021)

Nairo Q wins the Tour of Asturias while GT was winning in Romandie.
Hard to see either of them troubling Pog or Rog in the Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Nairo Q wins the Tour of Asturias while GT was winning in Romandie.
> Hard to see either of them troubling Pog or Rog in the Tour.


Was reading about him this morning,sort of feel he had his chance and it's gone.Especially with the way TTs are these last few years.

View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1389159049703436290?s=19


----------



## matticus (4 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> He tweeted that he couldn't change gears as his hands were frozen!


If anyone hasn't seen this, it is a classic G interview. "I looked a giant whopper". So honest and open, you'd never get this from Froome-Dawg. It's why we love him even if he never gets another big win:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uadl3OJYFGw

(but why-o-why not give the rider sensible gloves for weather like that??? They cost pennies - you could have a box of stretchy nitrile ones under the team car seat!)


----------



## matticus (4 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> What a whopper 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/AlexandreMignot/status/1388503032825094152?s=19



Sorry Adam, didn't see your post 🤦‍♀️ 😄


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Sorry Adam, didn't see your post 🤦‍♀️ 😄


No need to apologize.
As for the gloves...when it was just the two of them (him and Rusty) the team car was more than likely to far back.Mistake ? Possibly but I'm pretty sure Woods didn't have more than mitts on either.Hindsight and all that,or schoolboy error.
He won in the end anyway 😁


----------



## matticus (5 May 2021)

It was a 20km climb, and the stage had already been neutralised for bad weather earlier. I hear they have weather forecasts in Romandie these days too! If they can carry rain-jackets, I'm pretty sure they can carry gloves. Anyway, that's my opinion!


----------



## Chislenko (5 May 2021)

Volta ao Algarve starts today, is on Eurosport.

My local team Tavira, who were sponsored by Sporting Lisbon, now sponsored by General Tuna!!

It just doesn't have the same ring to it!!


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2021)

matticus said:


> It was a 20km climb, and the stage had already been neutralised for bad weather earlier. I hear they have weather forecasts in Romandie these days too! If they can carry rain-jackets, I'm pretty sure they can carry gloves. Anyway, that's my opinion!


You won't get many riders finishing a race in big gloves...besides the marginal gains crap they'll dump most things before a final climb.Like I said Woodsy finished the race in mitts.Did you see the earlier part of the race and Cort Nielson struggling to get in his pockets for a gel because of heavy gloves ?


----------



## matticus (5 May 2021)

I would bet that almost all riders finished in mitts. Doesn't make it sensible. It lost G the stage, QED :P

(IIRC in Paul Kimmage's book he talks about descending the Dolomites in sleet and being unable to brake. But I guess if all the other domestiques were in the same boat, it made sense! )

This is all part of the hard-man traditions in sport, and I won't be persuading anyone there is a better way ...


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2021)

matticus said:


> I would bet that almost all riders finished in mitts. Doesn't make it sensible. It lost G the stage, QED :P
> 
> (IIRC in Paul Kimmage's book he talks about descending the Dolomites in sleet and being unable to brake. But I guess if all the other domestiques were in the same boat, it made sense! )
> 
> This is all part of the hard-man traditions in sport, and I won't be persuading anyone there is a better way ...


Guess that's why your not the team coach 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2021)

Sam Bennet takes the first stage of the Volta Algarve.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2021)

Volta Algaeve.Ethan Hayter wins stage 2,classy finish by him,set up by Sosa.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Volta Algaeve.Ethan Hayter wins stage 2,classy finish by him,set up by Sosa.


He looked impressive in an admittedly less than stellar field.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

Sam Bennett wins stage 3 of the Volta ao Algarve.Clearly the fastest out there at the moment.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 May 2021)

MvdP back on the MTB and wins.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> MvdP back on the MTB and wins.



View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1390720114425749506?s=19


----------



## matticus (7 May 2021)

CAPTION CONTEST: The Nose-Peepers Roller World Championships!


----------



## Chislenko (8 May 2021)

Fair play to Hayter today.


----------



## waffles (9 May 2021)

This one won't make UK TV, but if you are ever in travelling distance of Mayenne (department 53) at the end of May, it's the time of the Boucles de la Mayenne. It's a four-day stage race with international squads as well as regional ones. It's very well-supported here and this year we have Cofodis, FDJ, Ag2r & Alpecin, as well as more local teams. It's done properly, complete with publicity caravan & helicopter coverage. Web site is Boucles de la Mayenne

This year, one of the stages goes through the place I live in, so I will be there!


----------



## Chislenko (9 May 2021)

W52FC Porto take Volta ao Algarve, fair play to them against some world tour teams.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Two month ban for Bouhanni..

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1392533159087157257?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

Be good if he came back

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1392731179233775616?s=19


----------



## matticus (14 May 2021)

Dumoulin is back!!!

https://cyclingmagazine.ca/sections/news/tom-dumoulin-to-return-to-racing-at-junes-tour-de-suisse/
[June 6]
Dumoulin might race the Vuelta, a race he didn’t finish last year due to fatigue, but his main 2021 goal will be the Tokyo Olympic Games.


----------



## bitsandbobs (16 May 2021)

Some Brits going well this weekend.

Connor Swift snagged Tro Bro Leon in a photo finish.

Pidcock won the Nove Mesto MTB race today, putting a minute into MvdP. Evie Richards was 5th in the womens race


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Some Brits going well this weekend.
> 
> Connor Swift snagged Tro Bro Leon in a photo finish.
> 
> Pidcock won the Nove Mesto MTB race today, putting a minute into MvdP. Evie Richards was 5th in the womens race


Tro Bro...best name for a bike race ! Looked like he almost fecked up and celebrated to soon ! 
Great win for him anyway


----------



## matticus (16 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Pidcock won the Nove Mesto MTB race today, putting a minute into MvdP


Perhaps Matty will try warming up next time?
------------
Tro Bro Leon looks quite a cool event. May try to pop over in 2022.


----------



## BalkanExpress (16 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've got gpx files of the route somewhere. Me & a friend had a plan to go and ride the route. I don't suppose we ever will but it was fun planning.



There is, in non Covid times, a cyclosportif the day before 120, 60 and 30 km routes along different sections of the course, makes for a good weekend of riding and spectating.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2021)

Flippin' heck, Andre Greipel has won a race at the grand old age of 74!
Roughly...

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/16th-challenge-volta-a-mallorca/2021/result


----------



## bitsandbobs (17 May 2021)

And a round of applause for Vlad Dascalu of Romania. His 17th placing at the MTB in Nove Mesto yesterday means GB gets an olympics spot - presumably for Pidcock. Not sure if the olympics will take place mind.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2021)

Another great win at Andalucia for Ethan Hayter today on stage 2,and into the leaders jersey.Watched the last 20k it was a strange cobbled climb at the finish.Superman Lopez came in second place.


----------



## rich p (20 May 2021)

Hayter is having a good run lately and nice to see Lopez back


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Hayter is having a good run lately and nice to see Lopez back


Did you watch it Rich ? Mad climb at the finish


----------



## rich p (20 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Did you watch it Rich ? Mad climb at the finish


I did on GCN+ -what's not to like

Fabulous finish on those roads to the citadel. Brutal!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2021)

Vuelta Andalucia..Lopez takes the stage and the leaders jersey.Dare I say it Movistar were tactically smart 😁


----------



## mjr (22 May 2021)

Bizarre crash at finish in Andalucia today. Who hit who? Looks from results like Impey blamed.

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/SenalDeportes/status/1396090597094612996


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Rob Stannard was took down when Impey deviated by quite a way of his line in the sprint.Ethan Hayter took the stage,whilst Superman Lopez took the overall win.
Ethan Hayter...looking good.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

I bet he's glad he pulled out if the Giro 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1396865038707789825?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I bet he's glad he pulled out if the Giro 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1396865038707789825?s=19




Only after poor old Brent van Moer who looked nailed on for the win, got pointed in the wrong direction!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Only after poor old Brent van Moer who looked nailed on for the win, got pointed in the wrong direction!


Didn't watch it...just had a laugh reading that


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/irishpeloton/status/1396777129682120706?s=19


----------



## rich p (25 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I bet he's glad he pulled out if the Giro 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1396865038707789825?s=19



I thought there was a rule about not being able to ride another race if you pull out of one before the finish?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

rich p said:


> I thought there was a rule about not being able to ride another race if you pull out of one before the finish?


Was thinking the same,not that I know the rules ! I did read 
He's not allowed to participate if giro's organizations don't allow it and they allowed it ? There's hardly any sprinters left !


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1396866640353107968?s=19


----------



## mjr (31 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Only after poor old Brent van Moer who looked nailed on for the win, got pointed in the wrong direction!


He got some compensation today at the Dauphiné: stage win, all jerseys and the combativity prize!


----------



## rich p (31 May 2021)

I'm all done in after the Giro and the at-last-it's summer bbqs.
I'll catch up tomorrow


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2021)

No Tour de Suisse for Pidcock...broken collarbone after accident.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1400137806035390467?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> No Tour de Suisse for Pidcock...broken collarbone after accident.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1400137806035390467?s=19


----------



## matticus (3 Jun 2021)

_... a rule about not being able to ride another race if you pull out of one before the finish?_



Adam4868 said:


> Was thinking the same,not that I know the rules ! I did read
> He's not allowed to participate if giro's organizations don't allow it and they allowed it ? There's hardly any sprinters left !


Seems like the governing bodies have total discretion over when to break this rule - totally pointless.

C'est cycling! <gallic shrug>


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Broken bike too. So he'll have to save up for a new one. That could be several week's pocket money for the lad. (Edit: His birthday is next month so he may be able to get an advance on his birthday money).
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1400138743995043843




latest reports are that he was hit side on by a car


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Jun 2021)

Dwars door Hageland today. Stybar has just hit the deck hard. Couldn't see what happened, but he looked pretty bashed up. Poor bloke has only just returned to competition after heart surgery. 

Cavendish has called it a day.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Dwars door Hageland today. Stybar has just hit the deck hard. Couldn't see what happened, but he looked pretty bashed up. Poor bloke has only just returned to competition after heart surgery.
> 
> Cavendish has called it a day.


Cav was pipped at the post by Tim Merlier yesterday in the Elfstedenronde. Finishing faster but lost Morkel on tbe run in.
He serms to do that often these days and prefers to go solo, wheel hopping


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2021)

MVdP wins the stage at the Tour de Suisse on his comeback to the road. What a racer, he is!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> MVdP wins the stage at the Tour de Suisse on his comeback to the road. What a racer, he is!



View: https://twitter.com/Cycling_Memes1/status/1401957438862114816?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2021)

Bahrain are looking like a decent team this year ? Good ride from Poels...probally all go t1ts up at the Tour for Landa 🙄


----------



## Shadow (8 Jun 2021)

MALopez wins Ventoux Challenge from Oscar Rodriguez (who?) and Enric Mas, at 2.26 and 2.33 respectively.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Jun 2021)

MvdP turns on the afterburners, grabs another stage and the yellow jersey. Allaphilipe failed to hold his line in a sprint again and blocked off Matthews, it probably didn’t make a difference but I’m beginning to lose patience with JA’s carelessness.


----------



## matticus (8 Jun 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> ...
> Allaphilipe failed to hold his line in a sprint again and blocked off Matthews, it probably didn’t make a difference but I’m beginning to lose patience with JA’s carelessness.


I want to love Julia Alan Philipe ... and yet he often makes it very hard. A flawed hero, much like P.Sagan.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> I want to love Julia Alan Philipe ... and yet he often makes it very hard. A flawed hero, much like P.Sagan.


Both are entertaining for fans though.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2021)

Pidcock back on his bike ! 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1402544558911721477?s=19


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Pidcock back on his bike !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1402544558911721477?s=19



Blimey!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2021)

Anyone watch the Tour de Suisse ? Class win by Carapaz to take the stage and the yellow jersey.Loved the way he caught Fulgsang and then let him sit on his wheel.... still did him in the sprint 😁
Love for him to get a chance at the Tour or Vuelta.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Anyone watch the Tour de Suisse ? Class win by Carapaz to take the stage and the yellow jersey.Loved the way he caught Fulgsang and then let him sit on his wheel.... still did him in the sprint 😁
> Love for him to get a chance at the Tour or Vuelta.



Yes, Carapaz looked very, very good. Left a quality group for dead and then the cheekiest of sprints at the end. I’ll not spoil it for those who have not seen it yet, but it is worth a look.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2021)

Allaphilipe must have been ready to blow taking that feed/gel in the last 9k...earned himself a 20" time penalty.


----------



## Domus (10 Jun 2021)

Really enjoyed that, the views, the roads, the racing. Top entertainment.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Anyone watch the Tour de Suisse ? Class win by Carapaz to take the stage and the yellow jersey.Loved the way he caught Fulgsang and then let him sit on his wheel.... still did him in the sprint 😁
> Love for him to get a chance at the Tour or Vuelta.



I think he won the stage three times....

Shout in hysterical voice with rediculous accent

Richard Carapaz
Richard Carapaz
Richard Carapaz.


----------



## MasterDabber (11 Jun 2021)

I see La Route d'Occitane started yesterday. It feels a bit sad to not be able to see it for real this year. Saw them back in 2017 coming down from the Tourmalet, then again last year coming through St Martin de Vers, a little village just down the road from where we have a place.

Sad times missing all these things.

Tomorrow they go up the Tourmalet from Luz Saint Sauveur.


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Jun 2021)

Time trial day at the Tour du Suisse. Eurosport's coverage has a camera in the waiting room (well tent) as riders prepare to go out. Dumoulin is in, silent and looking focused as are two of the other four riders in the room. The last two? Rohan Dennis and Bling laughing and chatting away like they are about to go on a social ride before a barbie.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2021)

Great scenery for a TT....had a few quid on Dumoulin.😁


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2021)

Bert Uran takes the stage


----------



## Domus (12 Jun 2021)

Set up for a great last stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Bert Uran takes the stage


Didn't expect that ! With a bike change


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Great scenery for a TT....had a few quid on Dumoulin.😁



Nahh... Rohan had psyched him out: looks like Ineos have decided "bantz" is the new marginal gain.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Nahh... Rohan had psyched him out: looks like Ineos have decided "bantz" is the new marginal gain.


Got his work cut out against the Empire tommorow 😁


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2021)

Great effort by James Shaw in the T of Slovenia to be 5th in the GC.
Riding for Ribble too against all that World Tour talent


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Great effort by James Shaw in the T of Slovenia to be 5th in the GC.
> Riding for Ribble too against all that World Tour talent


Surely a matter of time before someone signs him ?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2021)

Allaphilipe pulls out of Suisse to go home for the birth of his first child.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cav wins against the big boys: Tour of Belgium and quite a few names Ewan, Groenewegen, Merlier.


Place at the Tour ?


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Place at the Tour ?
> View attachment 593675


Only if Sam is not fit


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cav wins against the big boys: Tour of Belgium and quite a few names Ewan, Groenewegen, Merlier.


Minor race but most of the big names trailing in his wake there, glad he's back to form, whether he makes the TdeF or not.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Jun 2021)

I would love to see him at the Tour....but I know, I know...


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2021)

Not sure I'd have picked him after seeing him this year ? 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1405094089943666688?s=19


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Not sure I'd have picked him after seeing him this year ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1405094089943666688?s=19



Even Cav beats him!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2021)

Dumoulin wins the Dutch TT title whilst 
Yves Lampaert is the new Belgian national ITT champion.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yves Lampaert is the new Belgian national ITT champion


And surprisingly beats Remco


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> And surprisingly beats Remco


I think by about 20 seconds. Was Van Aert not riding ?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nope https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/belgian-road-championships-2021/time-trial-men/results/
> 
> _Wout van Aert did not defend his Belgian TT-title in Ingelmunster, preferring to stay with the Jumbo-Visma team at their training camp in Tignes. _


ITT or a lads' getaway all-inclusive break - no contest!


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2021)

Adam went for the all-you-can-eat deal, I chose the all-you-can-drink option


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Adam went for the all-you-can-eat deal, I chose the all-you-can-drink option


Easier to shift when your body is a temple..😘
18-30 or a saga ?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

Vlasov wins the Russian itt.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

Pogi third 😲

View: https://twitter.com/FirstCycling/status/1405585549809827843?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

Ganna didn't even make the podium in the Italian TT ! Sobrero won it.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2021)

WTF!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> WTF!


Sister probally said you better not beat him....


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2021)

Tony Martin wins the German ITT again for the 43rd year in a row...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Tony Martin wins the German ITT again for the 43rd year in a row...


10 ITT and 50 th career victory.Its easy to forget how good he's been.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2021)

Spanish RR on at the mo. Might just sit and watch the last 15kms


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

Been watching myself for a while.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

Forgot about Rodriguez for Ineos....could be anyone of them but you'd go with Astana ?


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Forgot about Rodriguez for Ineos....could be anyone of them but you'd go with Astana ?


Aranburu nearly won a sprint last week didn't he?


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2021)

Just checked. 2nd to Colbrelli in the Dauphine


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

If it's not a Astana rider they've fecked up.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2021)

Funny how those old Spanish dopers keep going so long...
Sevilla, Mancebo. Luis Leon Sanchez, Valverde...


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

Yea think Aranburu is the chosen one


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

Hope someone has the legs to mug them here


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2021)

tough finish!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Aranburu nearly won a sprint last week didn't he?


Fraile !


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2021)

Fraile!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2021)

First win in three years....at least it wasn't Sanchez 🙄


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Jun 2021)

Amy Pieters snagged the Dutch RR yesterday (in effect the world championship!).


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Jun 2021)

The Dutch are spoiling us again with their interminable laps of a garbage dump parcours!

(First time Jacobsen and Groenewegen have lined up in the same race since the crash i think)


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jun 2021)

Sagan wins the Slovakian Road Rice title. 

Shocked!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Sagan wins the Slovakian Road Rice title.
> 
> Shocked!


More shocked at Pogacar....5th in Slovenians Mohoric takes it ! Pogi....he's done 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It was inevitable - he is getting a bit long in the tooth.


Getting ready to call it a day....other sidelines on the go ! 

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1404720259718864899?s=19

Although out of stock at moment as @rich p has bought up 😁


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2021)

In the biggest race of the day...Moscon wins the whatever Race! 

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-lugano/2021/result/history


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> In the biggest race of the day...Moscon wins the whatever Race!
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-lugano/2021/result/history


Told you he should have been GC at the Tour 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2021)

Dylan Groenewegen wins stage 1 of Tour de Wallonie.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Dylan Groenewegen wins stage 1 of Tour de Wallonie.


On the comeback trail!

I wonder if Fabio Jacobsen will ever win another race?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> On the comeback trail!
> 
> I wonder if Fabio Jacobsen will ever win another race?


Hopefully,don't see why not...did he not sign a new contract with QS ?


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Hopefully,don't see why not...did he not sign a new contract with QS ?


Hopefully but if I was in his situation my bottle would have gone to pieces in a sprint.
But then I'm not a pro! Or even a decent amateur


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Hopefully but if I was in his situation my bottle would have gone to pieces in a sprint.
> But then I'm not a pro! Or even a decent amateur


Yea gives me the shoots watching them.Im definately a get me to 5k and I'll pull over....scrap that I'll quite happily just carry bottles.That descending is no good for me either.
Although I'm pretty sure the nearest either of us will get to the tour is by a ferry or Eurostar 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> I wonder if Fabio Jacobsen will ever win another race?


He won stage 2 today 😁 Chuffed for him !

View: https://twitter.com/tourdewallonie/status/1417870989841608713?s=19


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2021)

Excellent news! (and presumably he beat Groanwagon too, so a decent scalp?)

Jacobsen for Green Jersey 2022 - the comeback story to put Cav's in the shade?? :P


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2021)

Groenewegen takes stage four at Wallonie.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Groenewegen takes stage four at Wallonie.


Gaviria couldn't buy a win these days.
Remember when he burst on the scene at the Tour de San Luis(?) and later Cav saying there was a new unbeatable kid on the block.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Gaviria couldn't buy a win these days.
> Remember when he burst on the scene at the Tour de San Luis(?) and later Cav saying there was a new unbeatable kid on the block.


Why is that ? You think it's his team...lead out? Think Nizollo came second today.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Why is that ? You think it's his team...lead out? Think Nizollo came second today.


I'm not sure. He left DQS which isn't a good career move for a sprinter!
Maybe they get complacent ... or nervous?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure. He left DQS which isn't a good career move for a sprinter!
> Maybe they get complacent ... or nervous?


Yes I reckon you've got to have that "edge" about you...as in Marcel then it went downhill.Probally still hit all the numbers etc,but not in the mix when it comes to the finish.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Nobody is as dominant as Cav once was since Kittel?
They all look unbeatable for a period of time...Gaviria, Ewan, Demare, Viviani in the past few years


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Nobody is as dominant as Cav once was since Kittel?
> They all look unbeatable for a period of time...Gaviria, Ewan, Demare, Viviani in the past few years


You forgot Greipal...can't believe how much he's won !


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

Alvaro Hodeg wins stage 1 of the Tour de l'Ain.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Alvaro Hodeg wins stage 1 of the Tour de l'Ain.


Al Hodge finally wins again!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

Decent team for this race,I'm guessing a few might want to show there worth there contract.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1420709589088145410?s=19


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Decent team for this race,I'm guessing a few might want to show there worth there contract.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1420709589088145410?s=19



Adam won it years ago I think.
Jetlag and re-jetlag might be an issue for some of them!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Adam won it years ago I think.
> Jetlag and re-jetlag might be an issue for some of them!


https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/san-sebastian/2021/startlist
Couple of young Brits in there that I'd not heard of ? 
Charlie Quatermam for Trek and Stephen Williams for Bahrain.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/san-sebastian/2021/startlist
> Couple of young Brits in there that I'd not heard of ?
> Charlie Quatermam for Trek and Stephen Williams for Bahrain.


Charlie Quartermain rings a bell but only faintly. Williams had a year out, I seem to remember, with illness after signing.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Charlie Quartermain rings a bell but only faintly. Williams had a year out, I seem to remember, with illness after signing.


Quarterman, not Quartermain. U23 national ITT champion, won at Sandringham in 2019. One of those that looks effortless but goes really really fast.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2021)

Bob Dylan's brother, Georg Zimmerman won the second stage of the T de l'Ain. The bit I saw was Quinn Simmons futilely trying to get other riders to chase the break down.
And Anna Henderson won the 2nd stage as well as the first, of the Tour de Belle Isle en Terre - Kreiz Breizh Elites Dames . And the GC obvs!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Bob Dylan's brother, Georg Zimmerman won the second stage of the T de l'Ain. The bit I saw was Quinn Simmons futilely trying to get other riders to chase the break down.
> And Anna Henderson won the 2nd stage as well as the first, of the Tour de Belle Isle en Terre - Kreiz Breizh Elites Dames . And the GC obvs!


Simmons won the Tour de Wallonie last week.Must be thinking he's on a roll.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2021)

Nielson Powless wins the classic San Sebastian.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2021)

Did you here Matt Rendell make a pig's ear of the commentary. 
Mis-identifying Simon Carr for Ruben Guerrero - even I saw the difference.
But then thinking that the breakaway leader was still out front, for a long time,even though we saw him get absorbed by the peloton.
I was embarrassed for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Did you here Matt Rendell make a pig's ear of the commentary.
> Mis-identifying Simon Carr for Ruben Guerrero - even I saw the difference.
> But then thinking that the breakaway leader was still out front, for a long time,even though we saw him get absorbed by the peloton.
> I was embarrassed for him.


Made Carlton sound the genius he is....will you now appreciate him ! 😁


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Made Carlton sound the genius he is....will you now appreciate him ! 😁


And Matt Rendell told us god knows how many times that Neilson Powless is a Navajo ski jumper...or summink!


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Aug 2021)

And Annemiek van Vleuten wins Donostia San Sebastian Klasikoa. 

Not a bad few days for AvV.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> And Matt Rendell told us god knows how many times that Neilson Powless is a Navajo ski jumper...or summink!



View: https://twitter.com/mrendell/status/1421738026703667204?s=19
If your stuck for something to do on a Sunday....🙄


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2021)

Sam Watson crashed out of stage 4 of the Kreiz Breizh race after being GC leader after stage 3


View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1422216442955673605?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2021)

Vuelta a Burgos starts today,pretty decent line up by the looks of it.Including Vlasov,Bernal,Bardet,Carthy,Simon Yates.
No TV coverage as far as I can see which is a shame.Thought Eurosport,GCN would of had this.


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Sam Watson crashed out of stage 4 of the Kreiz Breizh race after being GC leader after stage 3
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1422216442955673605?s=20




My daughter's mate's older brother was racing in that one. Top 25, so a decent result for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2021)

Vuelta a Burgos live here...Spanish commentary
https://www.vueltaburgos.com/es/


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Vuelta a Burgos live here...Spanish commentary
> https://www.vueltaburgos.com/es/


Plankaert wins it but Bernal and Adam Yates took another Ineos crash!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Plankaert wins it but Bernal and Adam Yates took another Ineos crash!


Looked nasty enough...quite a few down.Glad Plakaert took the win from Serrano....bit of a shoulder nudge 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/juanpacoronado/status/1422574109993676802?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2021)

Not to sure who'll be starting tommorow,hopefully recovered by the Vuelta or Carapaz,Pidcock as leader ?

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1422583718917586949?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2021)

Molano takes stage 2 at Burgos with Chris Lawless coming in at eighth.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2021)

Bardet wins stage 3 at Burgos and is the new GC leader....at last 😍


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bardet wins stage 3 at Burgos and is the new GC leader....at last 😍


80/1 each way for the Vuelta? Nah!


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> 80/1 each way for the Vuelta? Nah!


First pro win in almost three and a half years ! I'm shocked at that.Nearly as much as Aru coming in fourth 🙄
Allways liked Bardet as a rider,have a soft spot for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> 80/1 each way for the Vuelta? Nah!


Should of took your price yesterday ☹️


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Should of took your price yesterday ☹
> View attachment 602916


He'll probably fall off anyway


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> He'll probably fall off anyway


Got to be up for a stage win or two....


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Got to be up for a stage win or two....


Rather than the GC though?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Rather than the GC though?


Yea...as much as I like him,can't see him winning it.
I think he peaked with that podium at the Tour a few years ago


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea...as much as I like him,can't see him winning it.
> I think he peaked with that podium at the Tour a few years ago




14 Aug 16:45
Vuelta a Espana 2021 - Winner
Primoz Roglic
11/10
Egan Bernal
4/1
Richard Carapaz
7/1
Adam Yates
8/1
Hugh Carthy
14/1
Miguel Angel Lopez
16/1
Mikel Landa
20/1
Pavel Sivakov
22/1
Mark Padun
22/1
Enric Mas
25/1
Sepp Kuss
28/1
Aleksandr Vlasov
28/1
Tom Pidcock
33/1
Giulio Ciccone
33/1
Daniel Martinez
33/1
Damiano Caruso
50/1
Alejandro Valverede
66/1
Rafal Majka
66/1
Rigoberto Uran
66/1
Fausto Masnada
66/1
Romain Bardet
66/1

66/1 with William Hill but I don't think I will!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> 14 Aug 16:45
> Vuelta a Espana 2021 - Winner
> Primoz Roglic
> 11/10
> ...


I wonder if Billy knows something Fred doesn't 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2021)

I wonder what Pidcock's job will be. General domestic duties and get to the end for experience?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder what Pidcock's job will be. General domestic duties and get to the end for experience?


Too many what ifs to call it....don't want to mention bad backs and crashes


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2021)

Huge Carthy won the final stage of the Vuelta a Burgos.
As for the final GC...Landa took the overall win with Aru...yes Fabio Aru ! In second and Padun took third.
Landa lives 😁


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Huge Carthy won the final stage of the Vuelta a Burgos.
> As for the final GC...Landa took the overall win with Aru...yes Fabio Aru ! In second and Padun took third.
> Landa lives 😁
> View attachment 603134


And Bardet flunks out!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> And Bardet flunks out!


Saving himself....


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2021)

Dylan Groenewegen wins Stage 1 of the Tour of Denmark,second for Cav and third for Nizzolo.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Dylan Groenewegen wins Stage 1 of the Tour of Denmark,second for Cav and third for Nizzolo.


Cav's clearly finished. Past it. He should quit now


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2021)

Looking at the Tour of Poland PCS live feed, they show a list of the 5 most consistent riders in the ToP over the years.
Good old Luke Rowe gets a mention which is some accolade.
He's always finished between 117 and 127 - Chapeau!!!


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2021)

Masterclass of timing your escape in broad daylight by Evenepoel today in Denmark.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

@rich p 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1427631332105105416?s=19


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> @rich p
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1427631332105105416?s=19



And Lewis Askey (FDJ) in 3rd


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

Without wishing you to gush innappropriately, @Dogtrousers, did you spot the big news of the day?

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-stad-zottegem/2021/result


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Without wishing you to gush innappropriately, @Dogtrousers, did you spot the big news of the day?
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-stad-zottegem/2021/result



View: https://twitter.com/HannaTaaramae/status/1427634296588750861?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Over in Norway.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1428387751666323456?s=19


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Over in Norway.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1428387751666323456?s=19



The boy's got talent


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2021)

And again @Adam4868 


View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1428766527021531144?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> And again @Adam4868
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1428766527021531144?s=20



Wow ! Makes it look almost easy.


----------



## MasterDabber (21 Aug 2021)

Just watching the Tour de l'Avenir climbing up the Croix de Fer... beautiful scenery and *Tom Gloag doing well.*

Edit: I spoke too soon....just had a crash on the descent.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Just watching the Tour de l'Avenir climbing up the Croix de Fer... beautiful scenery and *Tom Gloag doing well.*
> 
> Edit: I spoke too soon....just had a crash on the descent.


I did that with Valverde yesterday !


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2021)

@Adam4868 Hayter still in yellow and hopefully should be able to hang onto it tomorrow, looking at the route.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Sounded like a close last stage ! Long range attack by Carlos to take the stage but just not enough.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1429416173502967810?s=19


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

And Hayter takes the GC in Norway with James Shaw in 5th and Matt Walls, fresh from the Olympics, wins the last stage


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2021)

Nice to see Jason Tesson finally get a biggish win. I know w e've all been rooting for him...

..no, I've not heard of him either But it enabled Elia Viviani to find someone else to beat him after his first victory in 3 decades yesterday!

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-du-poitou-charentes-et-de-la-vienne/2021/stage-2


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2021)

Ackermann takes first stage in the DeutschlandTour after what looked like a long wandering around fen-like landscape near the Baltic coast. Deco Nick were doing a lot of work on the run-in, but it looked like Bored Hands Growers' to lose from the moment they got a corner very right and broke up the DQS train. Cav was already unhitched from his train and too far back, possibly as a result of the big crash just inside the 3km. Bauhaus and Haller from Team Bah Rain took 2nd and 3rd. And look who's doing punditry for ZDF with his beautiful hair...


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Druivenkoers/status/1430917418654715904?s=19

60k solo.....


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2021)

John Archbold missed out on the TT win by 1 second in Poitou.
And some up and coming lad called Thibaut Pinot in 7th!
And Conor Swift leads the GC with one stage left
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-du-poitou-charentes-et-de-la-vienne/2021/stage-4


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

Swift takes the overall win.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1431270240407719938?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

Hayter ? @rich p


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Hayter ? @rich p
> View attachment 606390


If he can beat Alaphilipe, and the Pog v Vingegaard rematch it would be a step up!


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Druivenkoers/status/1430917418654715904?s=19
> 
> 60k solo.....



Remco and DQS do it again. What a talent
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/brussels-cycling-classic/2021/result


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2021)

Just caught up on this race...Classy win by Benoit Cosnefroy beating Allaphilipe in the sprint.Quick step had the numbers aswell ! Rare to see !


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2021)

Second and final stage of the big one...

*Carpathian Couriers Race in memory of Wacław Felczak*
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/carpathia-couriers-paths/2021/stage-1/result/result


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2021)

Remco spat his dummy out yesterday....mind you maybe not the best wheel change ive seen 😁

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1432426450901213188?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco spat his dummy out yesterday....mind you maybe not the best wheel change ive seen 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1432426450901213188?s=19



Shocking wheel change but he didn't help the situation by waggling the bike about. Stroppy kid!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Shocking wheel change but he didn't help the situation by waggling the bike about. Stroppy kid!


Looks like he's not too well.

View: https://twitter.com/TourDeJose/status/1432675532106346503?s=19


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2021)

Great win by Longo-borghini at GP Plouay yesterday. Escape timed to perfection. Great of France TV to show the last 4 laps but annoying to cut off before the podium!


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

And Taco taces St 3 of the Benelux for even more Intermarché glory @Dogtrousers


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2021)

Just for you @Dogtrousers 

View: https://twitter.com/GcnRacing/status/1433539086657204224?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

Not so much minor...but I'll stick it here.
Kung wins the European championships TT.Beating Ganna by 7 seconds,Remco in third.Top ten below.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Not so much minor...but I'll stick it here.
> Kung wins the European championships TT.Beating Ganna by 7 seconds,Remco in third.Top ten below.
> View attachment 608386


I wonder if Ganna will reverse positions at the World's. I don't know the parcours for that but could be close thing.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2021)

I'll stick everything here....sh1t news for Dumoulin.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1436077409086984194?t=wzXdndAYcEnVSG6p61p_TQ&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2021)

Sonny Colbrelli wins the Euro Road race beating Remco into second place.Fourth time in a row for Italy 😲
Great race if you watched it.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Sep 2021)

MvdP back in action, winning the Antwerp Port Epic yesterday. A good test for his back before the worlds and PR.

My daughter's mate's older brother scored a top 25 finish and his first UCI points of the season. 

It's a good race with some off-road and cobbled stretches.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Not so much minor...but I'll stick it here.
> Kung wins the European championships TT.Beating Ganna by 7 seconds,Remco in third.Top ten below.
> View attachment 608386



Bissegger, Biessegger was a boozy beggar....

(Can't hear his name without thinking that)


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2021)

Almeida takes stage one in the tour of Luxemberg...pretty good line up for this race.Almost forgot about Hirschi ! Top ten below.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Almeida takes stage one in the tour of Luxemberg...pretty good line up for this race.Almost forgot about Hirschi ! Top ten below.
> View attachment 609180


Thats a good top 10. 
Joking aside, it would be nice to see Pinot back near the top again


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Thats a good top 10.
> Joking aside, it would be nice to see Pinot back near the top again


Emphasis to the word near 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2021)

Marc Hirschi UAE wins the queen stage of Tour de Luxembourg, his first victory this year ! 
Micheal Valgren EF wins Giro Di Toscana


----------



## mjr (16 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Marc Hirschi UAE wins the queen stage of Tour de Luxembourg, his first victory this year !








Also takes over the yellow jersey:


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2021)

Class win by Michael Valgren at Coppa Sabatini ! 2nd victory in less than 24 hours.Beat Colbrelli in the final uphill sprint😁
Denmark are looking like a strong team for the worlds.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Class win by Michael Valgren at Coppa Sabatini ! 2nd victory in less than 24 hours.Beat Colbrelli in the final uphill sprint😁
> Denmark are looking like a strong team for the worlds.


A betting man would have had all his money on Colbrelli in that sprint!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> A betting man would have had all his money on Colbrelli in that sprint!!!!


Did you watch it...Cobrelli went too early and blew !


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Did you watch it...Cobrelli went too early and blew !


I did but Valgren is on a rare purple patch and Powless set it up for him


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2021)

And Deceuninck had a good day with Steimle beating Sagan into second place after Hodeg did the same yesterday.
Poor Peter! In his home tour too....
...no, not Monaco!


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2021)

And Deceuninck take 1st and 2nd in Luxembourg in the ITT with Almeida retaking the jersey from Hirschi.

Lefevre may be controversial but he knows how to pick riders that win!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> I did but Valgren is on a rare purple patch and Powless set it up for him


Yea agree good team work but Cobrelli tried to cut him off at the corner and went too early I think.I was willing him to win that.

View: https://twitter.com/amatiz12/status/1438591746770968587?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> And Deceuninck take 1st and 2nd in Luxembourg in the ITT with Almeida retaking the jersey from Hirschi.
> 
> Lefevre may be controversial but he knows how to pick riders that win!


Mohoric took a bit of a tumble ! Bet that stings tonight.

View: https://twitter.com/GcnRacing/status/1438896459617820674?s=19


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea agree good team work but Cobrelli tried to cut him off at the corner and went too early I think.I was willing him to win that.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/amatiz12/status/1438591746770968587?s=19



Just IMHO, that finish _looked _too steep/slow for drafting to matter, so tactics didn't matter much. (although taking the "racing" line thru that corner did him no harm :P ) It was just legs vs legs, the best man won.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Just IMHO, that finish _looked _too steep/slow for drafting to matter, so tactics didn't matter much. (although taking the "racing" line thru that corner did him no harm :P ) It was just legs vs legs, the best man won.


I agree but I never mentioned drafting 😁


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2021)

Agreed, you did not!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2021)

Final GC tour of Luxemberg.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2021)

And Senechal wins the Primus classic for another DQS win.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2021)

As an aside, Primus is a shitty lager they flog in the Gent 6 day event!


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2021)

Ethan's bro done good
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/liege-bastogne-liege-u23/2021/result

And a 17 yo Brit making his first steps!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/keizer-der-juniores/2021/stage-1


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

Pete second in Slovakia yet again but wins the GC


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

Big shock of the day....🙄

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1439593185374838787?s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Big shock of the day....🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1439593185374838787?s=19



They buggered that up then. Their specialty is riding like hell all day and Trentin finishes third...


----------



## Chislenko (20 Sep 2021)

Don't know how many have been watching Tour of Slovakia but I was mightily impressed with the cycle path on one stage. It was basically a separate path running alongside and above the dual carriageway.

Very impressive.


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Sep 2021)

This thread. Eew.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> This thread. Eew.


?


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> ?



Damn. Totes intended for a different thread!!


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Sep 2021)

And in latest super minor race updates, my daughter's mate's older brother scored a top 5 in the PWZ Zuidenveldtour. Daughter's mate's younger brother was in top 50 in Gooikse Pijl.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2021)

Top ten at GP Denain...just caught the last 25 k.Thought Kwiatowski rode a good race in the breakaway but couldn't hang on.Great sprint by Philipsen to win it and Ben Swift in third.Fifth place Matthew Walls.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2021)

The kids on a roll ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TeamDSM/status/1440315088443904008?s=19


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Top ten at GP Denain...just caught the last 25 k.Thought Kwiatowski rode a good race in the breakaway but couldn't hang on.Great sprint by Philipsen to win it and Ben Swift in third.Fifth place Matthew Walls.
> 
> View attachment 610246


PCS has Van Asbroek in 5th and Matt Walls as a DNF!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-de-denain/2021/result


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2021)

By the way Adam,...

...how do you say, "See you next week after a hot week in Skiathos!", in Greek?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> PCS has Van Asbroek in 5th and Matt Walls as a DNF!
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-de-denain/2021/result


Think your right ! Got that of Flamme Rouge website.Another of my dodgy links 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> By the way Adam,...
> 
> ...how do you say, "See you next week after a hot week in Skiathos!", in Greek?


elpizo na vréxei
Have a good one 🍺


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2021)

One for you @Dogtrousers ....there's a tongue twister in there ! 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1441053845853933572?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Sep 2021)

GP Dr Eugeen Roggeman Stekene today.

Harry Tanfield coming in at 5th.

(Daughter's mate's older brother in the top 20)


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2021)

@Adam4868 , Froomedawg came in 78th in the first stage of the Tour of Sicily. 
Building up nicely for the TdF 2022


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> @Adam4868 , Froomedawg came in 78th in the first stage of the Tour of Sicily.
> Building up nicely for the TdF 2022


As well as Nibali,Valverde...if only there was a time machine.Would of been a top line up 5 years ago ! 
Right must dash it's scorching 90 degrees here and I've a cold Mythos waiting.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> As well as Nibali,Valverde...if only there was a time machine.Would of been a top line up 5 years ago !
> Right must dash it's scorching 90 degrees here and I've a cold Mythos waiting.


Bloody hell, Nibali rolls back the years and wins the last stage of his home race and snatches victory in the GC from the other old git, Valverde.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> Bloody hell, Nibali rolls back the years and wins the last stage of his home race and snatches victory in the GC from the other old git, Valverde.


Valverde had a stage to I think.....sponsored by Saga holidays 😁


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Valverde had a stage to I think.....sponsored by Saga holidays 😁


He outsprinted them all yesterday but couldn't keep up today


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> He outsprinted them all yesterday but couldn't keep up today


Outsprinted them then fell on his arse


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2021)

Primož Roglič wins the Giro dell'Emilia....looked close then he's on a different level at the finish.Nobody can match him.

View: https://twitter.com/Noticiclismo1/status/1444307820271349762?s=19


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2021)

And Stephen Williams outclimbs Simon Yates to win the 5th stage of the Cro Tour. Great result for him and hopefully a new contract for him at Bahrain Vic. Could hold the GC too tomorrow


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2021)

Stephen Williams took 2nd place on the last stage of Croatia nd won the GC
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-croatia/2021/gc

And Cav won the Sparkasse in Herman Munsterland to get within 2 career wins of Greipel
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/munsterland-giro/2021/result


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2021)

Remco Evenepoel won today's Coppa Bernocchi after he attacked solo with 30 km to go and lapped the peloton.
Lombardia next weekend....good sign 😁


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2021)

Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert's Danny van Poppel wins Binche-Chimay-Binche sponsored by Wanty. The rider delighted @Dogtrousers by sprinting clear on the uphill-ish penultimate section of rough cobbles, then maintained the gap over the failing tarmac and the final cobbled sprint. He did not dare raise his hands to celebrate!

Spare a thought for the Sport Vlaanderen rider who tried to cut a right-turn across a cycleway into a side road and caught the 45° "traversable" kerb instead of a flat kerb while leaned over, ending up face down on the floor while ISN's Alexis Renard rode into him.


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> And Cav won the Sparkasse in Herman Munsterland to get within 2 career wins of Greipel
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/munsterland-giro/2021/result



My daughter's mate's older brother rode that one! He finished.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2021)

Roglic takes the win at the Milano Torrino.Adam Yates rode a great race but Roglic is a beast ! Took it off him at the finish....

View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1445762611778232329?t=ONOWx2bizozVSQOkg-Mk1g&s=19


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Roglic takes the win at the Milano Torrino.Adam Yates rode a great race but Roglic is a beast ! Took it off him at the finish....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1445762611778232329?t=ONOWx2bizozVSQOkg-Mk1g&s=19



It was a great race and effort by Adam Yates. Roglic always seems to have something left!


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Remco Evenepoel won today's Coppa Bernocchi after he attacked solo with 30 km to go and lapped the peloton.
> Lombardia next weekend....good sign 😁



Not a rider thats easy to warm to. Him, WvA and Eddy have been scrapping in the belgian media this week.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2021)

Gutted I'm not going to Lombardy....my favourite one day race.But needs must and my partner hasn't got her passport back from dvla ! Roglic looks like he will be up there in the mix though.
No odds yet ? @rich p


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Not a rider thats easy to warm to. Him, WvA and Eddy have been scrapping in the belgian media this week.


Yea read a bit of that....Eddy does like to have a say though 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> It was a great race and effort by Adam Yates. Roglic always seems to have something left!


Few years ago that sort of attack by Yates would of finished most off.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Oct 2021)

Yates summed it up with his head movement as Roglic went pass. Was a bit worried that he might have given up altogether and been passed by Pog and/or Almeida.


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Gutted I'm not going to Lombardy....my favourite one day race.But needs must and my partner hasn't got her passport back from dvla ! Roglic looks like he will be up there in the mix though.
> No odds yet ? @rich p


I'm free... 😃


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> I'm free... 😃


Tempted....I'm a cheap date 😁


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2021)

Mat Walls wins today's Italian minor race, Gran Piemonte. Unsurpisingly, RAI's commentators thought Nizzolo might have won for a few seconds... with the usual terrible quality of pictures from RCS races, I wonder if it's worth watching in RAI HD rather than Eurosport SD


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2021)

Arnaud Demare wins Paris Tours... Apparently his ninth win of the year,but I'm stumped to remember any of the others 🙄


----------



## Mike_P (10 Oct 2021)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/arnaud-demare


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2021)

Mike_P said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/arnaud-demare


Yea he was ok before the Tour then nothing until this.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2021)

Ethan Hayter INEOS is the new British ITT Champion.
His little brother Leo took the under 23s this morning.😁


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2021)

Again yesterday....can he make it three on Sunday 

View: https://twitter.com/BritishCycling/status/1449098780922597384?t=hyOcZjjx9HiiGgwDxLoOOA&s=19


----------



## Martinsnos (21 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Arnaud Demare wins Paris Tours... Apparently his ninth win of the year,but I'm stumped to remember any of the others 🙄
> View attachment 612997


Just watched a recording. Not sure of the name of the 2 in front but they gave a perfect demonstration of how to lose a race…should have just gone for it before they were caught.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> Just watched a recording. Not sure of the name of the 2 in front but they gave a perfect demonstration of how to lose a race…should have just gone for it before they were caught.


Yes they'd been out front for 40 k....Stuyven sort of helped Demare nick it of them !


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Oct 2021)

Another win for Hayter... Is there anything he can't do 😁

View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1451984007634296837?t=qnCj_1Z_tX9lLs-OntSBtw&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Oct 2021)

Is this the Ethan Hayter thread?

His brother, whose name I can't remember, has been winning things lately. I suppose ... (drum roll) ... Hayters will be Hayters.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is this the Ethan Hayter thread?
> 
> His brother, whose name I can't remember, has been winning things lately. I suppose ... (drum roll) ... Hayters will be Hayters.


Your right...he's worth a thread of his own 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2021)

Because I miss the racing and there's nowt going on.....liked this.Somehow shows just how good they are going uphill ! 

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1457778336256520201?t=bsidRNfB2N9j55qP2RnA6w&s=19


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Because I miss the racing and there's nowt going on.....liked this.Somehow shows just how good they are going uphill !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1457778336256520201?t=bsidRNfB2N9j55qP2RnA6w&s=19



Feeling the same Adam and just looked at this....

https://www.procyclingstats.com/races.php?year=2022&circuit=&class=&filter=Filter


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2021)

rich p said:


> Feeling the same Adam and just looked at this....
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/races.php?year=2022&circuit=&class=&filter=Filter


Not too long !


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2021)

From the above video ? 😂
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ef...ce-to-sergio-higuita-after-early-bike-switch/


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> From the above video ? 😂
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ef...ce-to-sergio-higuita-after-early-bike-switch/


I thought that. Maybe Specalized will top up his wages as a reward for an extra bit of publicity


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2021)

rich p said:


> I thought that. Maybe Specalized will top up his wages as a reward for an extra bit of publicity


Nothing to lose....it's not like everyone doesn't allready know black bikes are faster 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2021)

Pogacar and Roglic ran it faster though 🙄
Sorry slow news day....be glad when I'm back at work....
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/adam-yates-runs-barcelona-marathon-in-under-three-hours/


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Nov 2021)

If youre only interested in road racing Nov- Feb is kinda boring! Having said that, theres loads of great CX racing atm. Great to see Brand and vd Haar do a double Dutch in the euro champs last weekend.

And I've got tickets for the Gent 6 days next weekend. Cav partnering Keisse,


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> And I've got tickets for the Gent 6 days next weekend. Cav partnering Keisse,


Should of put that behind a spoiler @rich p will never speak to you again ! 
He usually goes 😢


----------



## bitsandbobs (19 Nov 2021)

Gent 6 days!


----------



## bitsandbobs (21 Nov 2021)

Just watching the final afternoon's racing at the Gent 6 days. Cavendish just got wiped out (not his fault at all). He was down for a while, but is up on his feet. 

Right now they are filling in the dent he's made on the track!!


----------



## bitsandbobs (21 Nov 2021)

Not a great foto, but this is from Friday night. Cav getting his flowers for winning the derny race. Beautifully timed last lap.


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Just watching the final afternoon's racing at the Gent 6 days. Cavendish just got wiped out (not his fault at all). He was down for a while, but is up on his feet.
> 
> Right now they are filling in the dent he's made on the track!!




seems he didnt get off lightly neither Cycling Weekly on Twitter: "Mark Cavendish suffers two broken ribs and collapsed lung in Six Days of Ghent crash https://t.co/vhY5mWSA5d" / Twitter


----------



## bitsandbobs (22 Nov 2021)

roadrash said:


> seems he didnt get off lightly neither Cycling Weekly on Twitter: "Mark Cavendish suffers two broken ribs and collapsed lung in Six Days of Ghent crash https://t.co/vhY5mWSA5d" / Twitter



That's not good. Wonder if it will affect his ongoing discussions with Lefevere.


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2021)

Hmm, i cant imagine Lefevere being easy to deal with at the best of times


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Dec 2021)

CX from Boom (!) today. WvA and Pidcock back in action.

Edit: exhibition stuff from WvA so far. He's killing the rest of the field.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> CX from Boom (!) today. WvA and Pidcock back in action.
> 
> Edit: exhibition stuff from WvA so far. He's killing the rest of the field.


Wout takes it by quite a bit....1,40 ! Muddy wasn't the word.Pidcock came in 7th I think? To be honest I can't 100% warm to Cyclocross.I miss road cycling so I'll suffer it 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Dec 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Wout takes it by quite a bit....1,40 ! Muddy wasn't the word.Pidcock came in 7th I think? To be honest I can't 100% warm to Cyclocross.I miss road cycling so I'll suffer it 😁



You stand in a muddy field, drink beer and eat chips (with mayo, obvs). Occasionally watch some riders come past. What's not to like??!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> You stand in a muddy field, drink beer and eat chips (with mayo, obvs). Occasionally watch some riders come past. What's not to like??!


Yea I could handle that....been to Flanders a few times.But unfortunately it's only tv at the moment so it's just not the same 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 Dec 2021)

Zoe Bäckstedt took her first elite womens CX race victory today. The top riders are all in Italy, but still, she was a couple of minutes ahead of Anna Kay who was third. 

Edit: And she's only 17! What a talent. 

WvA won the men's race and is presumably already in Italy for the race tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Zoe Bäckstedt took her first elite womens CX race victory today. The top riders are all in Italy, but still, she was a couple of minutes ahead of Anna Kay who was third.
> 
> Edit: And she's only 17! What a talent.
> 
> WvA won the men's race and is presumably already in Italy for the race tomorrow.


WvA again but Tom P on the podium in the snow!
The women struggled massively on that terrain


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2021)

rich p said:


> WvA again but Tom P on the podium in the snow!
> The women struggled massively on that terrain



Adrie van der Poel was winding everyone up earlier in the week. He said he was hardly surprising that WvA was winning right away given he's racing against amateurs (slightly paraphrasing!).


----------



## bitsandbobs (18 Dec 2021)

CX from Rucphen today. 

Vos outsprinted Brand to take the women's race. Vos seems to be a bit crash prone in CX, so good to see Brand try to stretch her on the last lap. Once they got to the asphalt though, there was only going to be one winner.

In the men's, Pidcock outsprinted Iserbyt to take the men's race. I have a completely irrational dislike for Iserbyt, so I did enjoy that finish more than I probably should have.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Dec 2021)

Chapeau Tom ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TrinitySports_/status/1472278511914262539?t=Erv9kT3bibCjhdZxGCIs1A&s=19


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> You stand in a muddy field, drink beer and eat chips (with mayo, obvs). Occasionally watch some riders come past. What's not to like??!



For all these reasons it is great to watch in person but far less fun on the telly.


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Dec 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> For all these reasons it is great to watch in person but far less fun on the telly.


 Just seen highlights of Tom P’s win today…exception that proves the rule


----------

